#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Опрос - допустима ли смертная казнь?

## Dondhup

С точки зрения буддийской нравственности.
"Сме́ртная казнь — разрешённое законом лишение человека жизни в качестве высшей меры наказания "

Прошу модератора удалить предыдущую темы с тем же названием - у меня рухнул браузер в момент формирования опроса.

----------

Joy (14.10.2010)

----------


## Denli

Хм... Интересно... С одной стороны недопустима, а с другой... когда перед законом стоит явно НЕ-человеческое существо, типа Чикатило...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Допустима только если палач реализовал бодхичитту  :Smilie: 




> явно НЕ-человеческое существо


Так вроде и к нечеловеческим существам нужно с состраданием относиться, разве нет?

----------

Flex (25.01.2011), Neroli (14.10.2010), Pedma Kalzang (15.10.2010), Tseten (14.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (14.10.2010), Громов (15.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (14.10.2010), Евгений Габелев (15.10.2010), Же Ка (14.10.2010), Леонид Ш (14.10.2010), Марица (28.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (14.10.2010), Сергей Хос (01.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (14.10.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Скорее нет чем да. По многим причинам: усиление жестокости и омрачений у всего общества (пример США когда люди смотрят на мучения казненного); возможные ошибки (особенно в странах с высоким уровнем коррупции и преступности); совершение убийства (негативная карма палача).

----------

Ometoff (14.10.2010), Же Ка (14.10.2010), куру хунг (14.10.2010), Марица (28.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> С точки зрения буддийской нравственности.


Убежден, что с точки зрения буддийской нравственности казнь не допустима. 

Однако, хотелось бы взглянуть на феномен смертной казни вот в таком ракурсе. Общество накладывает на себя систему устрашений, среди которых смертная казнь является наивысшей мерой наказания, до тех пор, пока подавляющее большинство в этом обществе на личном опыте убеждено, что эффективной системой профилактики преступности является система устрашений. Другими словами, если "я" вижу, заглянув в "себя", что с отменой того или иного наказания "мои" устремления порождают нежелательные (социально опасные) поступки, то будет эффективно вводить систему наказаний, ибо на собственном опыте я вижу, что профилактика путем устрашения работает. И в таком ракурсе рассмотрения смертная казнь очевидно является профилактикой причин возникновения страданий. Лишь при рассмотрении таких факторов смертной казни было бы совершенно очевидным, что буддистам с точки зрения их нравственности, направленной на создание причин прекращения страданий, стоило бы поддержать институт устрашения людей и в частности путем осуществления смертной казни в качестве наказания за тяжкие преступления. Но слишком очевидно, что сам акт смертной казни является тем же наитягчайшим преступлением по отношению к живому существу. И по этой причине эффективная система профилактики страданий сама становится источником страданий. 

Поэтому хотелось бы понять, на каком основании все-таки делает свой выбор буддист между двух зол?

----------

Tseten (14.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> усиление жестокости и омрачений у всего общества


Можно поподробнее разъяснить механизм усиления жестокости путем реализации смертной казни? 



> возможные ошибки


Во врачебной практике возможны ошибки, которые влекут пациента либо к смерти, либо к продолжительным и острым мучениям. Водители автомобилей способны ошибиться, что повлечет за собой смерти или жуткие мучения... Стоит ли отказаться от врачебной помощи и использования авто-транспорта в виду возможности страшной ошибки в их практике, которая повлечет смерть невинных или страдания невинных людей (существ)?



> совершение убийства (негативная карма палача)


Ежедневно те или иные люди совершают поступки, которые влекут за собой ухудшение кармы. Стоит ли буддистам призывать людей совершать поступки, в которых однозначно  усматривается лишь помощь в беде или помощь в преодолении страданий?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

"...Обет освобождения из сострадания, это не есть убийство и подавление..." А так в общепринятом понимании, конечно нет

----------


## Евгений Грейт

А никто не считает, что смертная казнь помогает убийце хоть немножко облегчить свою карму?
А монстров не обязательно убивать. Достаточно пожизненного заключения.

----------

куру хунг (14.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Допустима только если палач реализовал бодхичитту


Мне кажется, что существо, реализовавшее бодхичитту никого убивать не будет, именно потому что реализовало. Хотя можно поставить на голосование. 




> А никто не считает, что смертная казнь помогает убийце хоть немножко облегчить свою карму?


Если так рассуждать, то можно дорассуждаться до того, что это убийца всем карму почистил и его нелья трогать.

----------

Же Ка (14.10.2010), Нея (02.12.2010), Светлана (27.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне кажется, что существо, реализовавшее бодхичитту никого убивать не будет, именно потому что реализовало. Хотя можно поставить на голосование.


Как вы мало знаете о самом добром и самом сострадательном Ваджракилайе  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Как вы мало знаете о самом добром и самом сострадательном Ваджракилфйе


Ну так расскажите, Артём. 
Он что по постановлению суда убивает?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну куда уж мне?!  :Smilie:  В топике ж не было конкретизировано. Потому я и написал, что в обыденном понимании - нет, конечно, недопустимо

----------


## Neroli

> Ну куда уж мне?!  В топике ж не было конкретизировано. Потому я и написал, что в обыденном понимании - нет, конечно, недопустимо


Модераторов еще не выбрали, последий день гуляем, расскажите кого и как убивает Ваджракилая, а главное что в итоге. 

По мне так "никогда убийства не прекращаются убийствами..."

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В сообщении №7 я вроде бы все упомянул.  :Smilie:  Даже слишком, для того, чтобы говорить с не имеющими посвящения. Простите.

----------


## Neroli

> В сообщении №7 я вроде бы все упомянул.  Даже слишком, для того, чтобы говорить с не имеющими посвящения. Простите.


А зачем же вы тогда сказали мне об этом:



> Как вы мало знаете о самом добром и самом сострадательном Ваджракилайе


А теперь в кусты. Некрасиво. 
Если есть темы о которых нельзя говорить с непосвященными, так и не начинайте. 

К сообщению №7 вопросов не было, на нем бы и остановились.

----------

Же Ка (14.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

А что? Я согласен с тем, чтобы таких не казнили. 


_- Зря вы вообще приехали писать о них, - сказал на прощание директор колонии Рафис Абдюшев. - О них не надо писать, их надо просто забыть. Так и напишите: "Все, забудьте". Наши сотрудники хотя и работают за 2 тысячи рублей в месяц, но свой долг знают и никогда никого отсюда не выпустят. От вас требуется лишь одно: вычеркнуть этих людей из памяти. Считайте, что они уже не на Земле, считайте, что они уже в космосе._
Статья целиком

----------


## Dondhup

> А никто не считает, что смертная казнь помогает убийце хоть немножко облегчить свою карму?
> А монстров не обязательно убивать. Достаточно пожизненного заключения.


Есть примеры когда убийцы раскаявшись достигали реализации.
Например автор 8 строф тренировки ума геше Лангри Тхангпа был бандитом и убийцей до того как вступил на путь практик Дхармы.

----------

Же Ка (14.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Поэтому хотелось бы понять, на каком основании все-таки делает свой выбор буддист между двух зол?


Не вижу ни одного плюса в смертной казни. Погибших не воскресит, дурная карма как минимум троих (прокурор, судья, палач),  и что это дает убитому (казненному)?

зы: шахидов смертью не напугать

----------

Же Ка (14.10.2010), Тала (15.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Не вижу ни одного плюса в смертной казни. Погибших не воскресит, дурная карма как минимум троих (прокурор, судья, палач),  и что это дает убитому (казненному)?


Плюс для общества: угроза применения смертной казни (или ПЗ) сдерживает количество убийств на более низком уровне

----------


## Буль

> зы: шахидов смертью не напугать


А бандитов?

----------


## Neroli

> Плюс для общества: угроза применения смертной казни (или ПЗ) сдерживает количество убийств на более низком уровне


Интересно, существует ли какая-нибудь статистика насколько введение (или отмена) смертной казни повлияла на преступность?

1) Я, как и большинство, убивать не буду, даже если разрешат. Не зависимо от закона.
2) Террористы-шахиды, как я уже отметила, смерти не бояться.
3) У маньяков и прочих психов с головой не все в порядке, врядли ли их этим напугать.
кто там еще? киллеры? ну будут лучше скрываться. 
Сомнительный плюс. имхо конечно...

зы: я за ПЗ

----------

Же Ка (14.10.2010), Марица (28.10.2010), Ярославна (15.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А бандитов?


Не знаю. По-мойму бандитов гораздо успешнее убивают другие бандиты. Им нужно друг друга бояться.

----------

Же Ка (14.10.2010), Марица (28.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Читал, что введение или отмена смертной казньр на уровень преступности не влияют, разве что на уровень преступности кв тюрьме для заключенных пожизненно.
Но если вспомнить историю Чикатило, то за его деяния несколько человек были приговорены к вышке. У нас кстати хорошо убивают в СИЗО и без смертной казни - история с известным адвокатом сейчас часто появляется в новостях.

Конечно если человек опасен для других его в рамках государства нужно изолировать, Если не ошибаюсь буддист не может быть тюремщиком. Надо уточнить в текстах.

Я столкнулся несколько лет назад  с тем как усыпили кошку за то что она писалась - у не были проблемы с психикой. Представил себя на месте этой кошки. Мало не показалось.

----------

Neroli (14.10.2010), Же Ка (14.10.2010), Кузьмич (15.10.2010), Марица (28.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (14.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> зы: я за ПЗ


И я. Кстати: правильнее - ПЛС (пожизненное лишение свободы)

----------


## Буль

> Если не ошибаюсь буддист не может быть тюремщиком. Надо уточнить в текстах.


Уточни, пожалуйста! Это интересно.

----------


## Neroli

> Если не ошибаюсь буддист не может быть тюремщиком. Надо уточнить в текстах.


Кстати, а какая карма у тюремщика? Или, у судьи? Даже если приговор справедлив, осужденные скорее всего испытывают ненависть ко всем причастным. Эмоции существа, в отношении которого совершается какое-то действие, влияет на карму совершающего или нет, а то что-то я не помню?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Можно поподробнее разъяснить механизм усиления жестокости путем реализации смертной казни?


Пример я привел. В США часто смертная казнь осуществляется публично, на казнь приходят родственники жертв и другие желающие и "упиваются своей местью". Это ли не усиление омрачений?




> Во врачебной практике возможны ошибки, которые влекут пациента либо к смерти, либо к продолжительным и острым мучениям. Водители автомобилей способны ошибиться, что повлечет за собой смерти или жуткие мучения... Стоит ли отказаться от врачебной помощи и использования авто-транспорта в виду возможности страшной ошибки в их практике, которая повлечет смерть невинных или страдания невинных людей (существ)?


Глупое сравнение. Сравнивать спасение жизни с умышленным ее лишением.




> Ежедневно те или иные люди совершают поступки, которые влекут за собой ухудшение кармы. Стоит ли буддистам призывать людей совершать поступки, в которых однозначно  усматривается лишь помощь в беде или помощь в преодолении страданий?


Не понял Вас. А что по-Вашему буддистам следует призывать общество вернуть смертную казнь, за воровство отрубать руки, а за ложь - вырывать язык?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Меня порадовало что статистика по опросу на БФ отличается от статистики среди россиян. Там 40 процентов за а против процентов 20.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А теперь в кусты. Некрасиво. 
> Если есть темы о которых нельзя говорить с непосвященными, так и не начинайте. [/COLOR]


Не откажите мне в простой констатации факта.  :Smilie:  Тем более, что не один Ваджракилайя добрый и сострадательный.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А бандитов?


А невинно осужденных?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Плюс для общества: угроза применения смертной казни (или ПЗ) сдерживает количество убийств на более низком уровне


Сдерживает не угроза смерти, а неотвратимость наказания.

----------

Же Ка (15.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Обязанности по отношению к отдельным Драгоценностям
Они двух родов: а) запреты и б) предписания.
а. [Запреты]:
В «Нирване» сказано:
«Кто обращается к Троичному Прибежищу,— тот истинный упасака. И он в других богах
Прибежища не ищет никогда. К Ученью Будды направясь как к Прибежищу,  тбрасывает мысль о причинении вреда и об убийстве. К Прибежищу Общины обратясь, с противниками Дхармы он не дружит».

Согласно сказанному, [запретов]—три: (1) не обращаться к Прибежищу чужих богов, (2) не причинять зло живым существам и (3) не водить дружбы с иноверцами.

(1) Нельзя почитать высшим Прибежищем мирских богов, таких как Рудра и Вишну; что уж говорить о Хозяевах земли246, относящихся к претам, или нагах. То есть нельзя им доверяться по неверию в Три Прибежища, хотя не запрещено полагаться на их
помощь в некоторых мирских благих делах: как, например, полагаются на помощь милостынедателя, [чтобы получить средства] проживания, или возлагают на врача надежду, что он излечит болезнь.

(2) Нельзя причинять вред, зло существам как в мыслях, так и на деле—избивать людей, животных и т.д., связывать их, заключать в тюрьму, прокалывать ноздри, нагружать на них непосильную ношу и т.п.

(3) Нельзя входить в согласие с теми, кто не верит в Три Драгоценности как в Прибежище и злословит против них."

Чже Цонкапа Ламрим ченмо

----------


## Neroli

> Не откажите мне в простой констатации факта.  Тем более, что не один Ваджракилайя добрый и сострадательный.


Какого именно факта?  :Smilie:  
Я по наивности подумала, что вы мне хотели сообщить что-то интересное о Ваджракилае, приготовилась слушать, а оказалось, что вы хотели сообщить мне о том, как я "мало знаю".  Что ж, спасибо.

----------


## Neroli

Ребят, а может кто-нибудь ответить на мой 26?




> Кстати, а какая карма у тюремщика? Или, у судьи? Даже если приговор справедлив, осужденные скорее всего испытывают ненависть ко всем причастным. *Эмоции существа, в отношении которого совершается какое-то действие, влияет на карму совершающего или нет, а то что-то я не помню?*


Я все еще не помню.  :Smilie:

----------


## Such

удивляет, что на БФ всерьёз обсуждаются темы типа "допустима ли смертная казнь", "допустимо ли употребление алкоголя", "допустима ли ложь".

Что дальше? "Допустимо ли воровство"? И аргументы "за", к примеру "вообще говоря, не допустимо, но вот если человек российский чиновник, напиливший миллиарды из бюджета, то вроде как и можно у него украсть, на благое дело-то".

Насчет тех, кто как бы "достоин смертной казни". Они что, инопланетяне? Посланники диавола? Разве не наше общество их породило? По сути, и на нас ответственность за то, что они стали такими.
Получается так: сначала общество, проявляя {невнимательность, жадность, грубость, ..., ...} порождает таких вот людей, а потом оно же говорит: давайте его убьем, он плохой.

----------

Же Ка (15.10.2010), Николай Бе (26.10.2010), Светлана (27.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2010), Ярославна (15.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"По сути, и на нас ответственность за то, что они стали такими."
Невозможно испытать плоды чужой кармы.

----------

Буль (15.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Судя по тому что Великий Цонкапа считает в обязанность буддиста не быть тюремщиком влияет. 
Тяжелее всего карма из-за действий совершенных в отношении тех у кого нет негативных эмоций - арья-бодхисттв или архатов.
Были случаи когда убивали таких существ, возможно были случаи когда их сажали в тюрьму или казнили.
В Бурятии одного нагпу держали в тюрьме в 30-х годах, он позволил себя арестовать и поместить в тюрьму чтобы защитить учеников. Я слышал и другие истории про бурятских буддистов на эту тему.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.10.2010), Neroli (15.10.2010), Pema Sonam (15.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> удивляет, что на БФ всерьёз обсуждаются темы типа "допустима ли смертная казнь", "допустимо ли употребление алкоголя", "допустима ли ложь".


А что плохого в обсуждении? 

*Не принимайте на веру ничего из того, что я говорю, только из почтения ко мне, но проверяйте это самостоятельно, исследуйте, как если бы вы покупали золото*

Помните чьи это слова?




> Насчет тех, кто как бы "достоин смертной казни". Они что, инопланетяне? Посланники диавола? Разве не наше общество их породило? По сути, и на нас ответственность за то, что они стали такими.
> Получается так: сначала общество, проявляя {невнимательность, жадность, грубость, ..., ...} порождает таких вот людей, а потом оно же говорит: давайте его убьем, он плохой.


Открыть тюрьмы и начать выдавать им талоны на усиленное питание?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

С нынешней системой могут при введении смертной казни и десяток другой невиновных лишить жизни. Но в целом смертная казнь это сдерживающий фактор, и благой фактор для здоровья общества в больших масштабах. В Монголии были три сотни лет золотого времени когда преступности почти не было. Девственница могла пройти через всю страну с кувшином золота и ее бы никто не осмелился тронуть. Это было результатом строгих законов. Смерти для нарушителя и для того кто за него отвечал. Все взрослые люди в стране были поделены на десятки, сотни, тысячи и т.д. Если кто-то преступил закон то казнили и десятника который отвечал за него. Если преступление серьезное то и сотника казнили. Поэтому за дисциплиной следили очень крепко. А сейчас беззаконие, оттого и преступников пруд пруди. И все разговоры о том что смертная казнь плохо это лишь плюс к тому что преступность будет развиваться в геометрической прогрессии. Монголы были буддисты и вполне казнили. Это правильно. Воровство плохо,ложь плохо но это в целом. Иногда надо воровать и лгать. Как вырезать рак. Резать человека плохо кажется на первый взгляд, но тут именно лечение. Солгать чтобы сохранить семью от убийства это правильно. Убить раковую клетку это как убить людей разлагающих здоровое общество.

----------


## Буль

Ладно бы "разлагающих здоровое общество"! А то просто душегубов и вампиров каких-то!
А чем ПЛС, по-Вашему, хуже?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Открыть тюрьмы и начать выдавать им талоны на усиленное питание?


Если это перейдет в раздел "Политика", прошу удалить.

Пару дней назад прозвучало такое вот заявление:

Юрий Чайка, *генеральный прокурор РФ*: "Притом, что количество уголовных дел, направленных в суд, практически осталось неизменным, возрастает число оправданных и лиц, дела которых прекращены судами за отсутствием события, состава преступления, а также уголовное преследование в отношении которых прекращено за непричастностью.

Главные причины такого положения кроются в недостатках на всех стадиях правоохранительной деятельности - неэффективная оперативная работа, некачественное следствие, отсутствие принципиальной позиции прокуроров. "

Понимаете о чем это?

----------


## Dondhup

В контексте смертной казни - со слов знакомых адвокатов у нас и так правосудие обвинительное - на себе испытал - попадаешь как в жернова еще Сталиным сделанной  системы то что растет количество оправдательных приговоров - хорошо.
Всем кто за смертную казнь  предлагаю представить себя на месте осужденного, особенно актуально для тех кто относить себя к махаянским щколам в плане порождения и практики Бодхичитты.

----------


## Dondhup

> С нынешней системой могут при введении смертной казни и десяток другой невиновных лишить жизни. Но в целом смертная казнь это сдерживающий фактор, и благой фактор для здоровья общества в больших масштабах. В Монголии были три сотни лет золотого времени когда преступности почти не было. Девственница могла пройти через всю страну с кувшином золота и ее бы никто не осмелился тронуть. Это было результатом строгих законов. Смерти для нарушителя и для того кто за него отвечал. Все взрослые люди в стране были поделены на десятки, сотни, тысячи и т.д. Если кто-то преступил закон то казнили и десятника который отвечал за него. Если преступление серьезное то и сотника казнили. Поэтому за дисциплиной следили очень крепко. А сейчас беззаконие, оттого и преступников пруд пруди. И все разговоры о том что смертная казнь плохо это лишь плюс к тому что преступность будет развиваться в геометрической прогрессии. Монголы были буддисты и вполне казнили. Это правильно. Воровство плохо,ложь плохо но это в целом. Иногда надо воровать и лгать. Как вырезать рак. Резать человека плохо кажется на первый взгляд, но тут именно лечение. Солгать чтобы сохранить семью от убийства это правильно. Убить раковую клетку это как убить людей разлагающих здоровое общество.


Это скорее мифология, хотя от знакомых бурят такое слышал.

----------


## Neroli

> Всем кто за смертную казнь предлагаю представить себя на месте осужденного


А я на месте палача.

----------

Александр С (16.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.10.2010), Николай Бе (26.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2010)

----------


## Александр С

Я бы ткнул в "это не мое дело", если бы был такой вариант. Давайте еще решим, нужно ли пытать грешников в аду. Все это вопросы кармы - кармы осужденного и кармы палача, кармы тех, кто пострадал и тех, кто вынес приговор. Задача буддиста - чтобы никто больше не оказывался в этих ситуациях. 




> Хм... Интересно... С одной стороны недопустима, а с другой... когда перед законом стоит явно НЕ-человеческое существо, типа Чикатило...


Как раз, случай с Чикатило (или, из недавнего, с А. Пичушкиным) заставляет задуматься о гранях человеческого.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Скорее мифология хотя от знакомых бурят слышал... так кто главнее?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В смысле для Вас Дондуп.

----------


## Dondhup

Вряд ли в империи Ченгизов все было так идеально - люди есть люди.

----------

Буль (16.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> зы: я за ПЗ


Интересно, существует ли какая-нибудь статистика насколько введение (или отмена) ПЗ повлияла на преступность?

1) Я, как и большинство, сажать в ПЗ не буду, даже если мне разрешат. Но скорее всего мне не разрешат.
2) Террористы-шахиды, как водится, ПЗ не боятся.
3) У маньяков и прочих психов с головой не все в порядке, врядли ли их этим ПЗ напугать.
кто там еще? киллеры? ну будут лучше скрываться. 
Сомнительный плюс от ПЗ. имхо конечно...

----------


## Нико

> Есть примеры когда убийцы раскаявшись достигали реализации.
> Например автор 8 строф тренировки ума геше Лангри Тхангпа был бандитом и убийцей до того как вступил на путь практик Дхармы.


Откуда такие сведения??

----------


## Николай Бе

Я исключительно и даже агрессивно против смертной казни.

Есть ли различия между человеком, у которого свой закон в голове, когда он убивает другого, и государства, у которого другой "закон", но оно также убивает человека?
А если таких людей (психопатов, больных, извращенных, диких) становится 10? 100? 1000? 143 млн.? 6,5 млрд.? Получается, что если "закон" (а здесь я подразумеваю набор качеств объекта, по наличию которых можно умертвить - женщина, короткая юбка, не тот цвет кожи, факт убийства другого человека, не те политические взгляды, не те РЕЛИГИОЗНЫЕ взгляды) распространяется на большую совокупность людей, то это становится нормой и обоснованием убийства. Но убийство - одно из худших деяний в буддизме, получается вне зависимости от того, кто это делает - человек или общество.
И еще.
Перед тем, как поймали и казнили Чикатило, было по ошибке умерщтвлено 2 невинных человека. 2 ЧЕЛОВЕКА ПО ОШИБКЕ!
Далее. Сейчас (последние 20 лет) в судах США прошли серии дел, по которым пересматриваются обвинения в тяжких преступлениях - убийствах, изнасилований с использованием современных методов исследований, в частности анализ ДНК. Около 40% всех исследованных заново дел показало, что эти люди были казнены и запечены за решетку пожизненно как невиновные по этим делам. 
Карма скажете вы? Может быть... 
Мой выбор - пожизненное заключение. Каторга. Что угодно, кроме лишения жизни.

----------

Neroli (26.10.2010), Нико (26.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (26.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

не очень корректный опрос среди буддистов.
надо было спросить, а ваши обеты позволяют вам убить человека, кошку, комара, слона и т.д.
смогли бы вы лично их убить и сколько.

ввязываться в обсуждение сансарных законов едва ли стоит, потом придется услышать что вот буддисты за смертную казнь. 

ссылаться на опыт Тибета и Монголии тоже уже некорректно. там были другие общества с достаточно варварскими законами.
В той же Бурятии до революции я слышал сажали в яму женщину (насчет мужчин не слышал, наверное к ним применяли бодх мысль) с сифилисом, чтобы других не заражала. Времена изменились, теперь просто лечат. 

Убить созревшее зло недолго, тем более кошку,(хотя в примере Дондуба не очень ясно как он ее лечил, у моей кошки почти аналогичный случай удалось вылечить, правда случай был посложнее -она бросалась на всех, может кошка была дана ему чтобы реализовать парамиту терпения, хотя понимаю его трудности) интереснее вопрос как сделать чтобы семена зла не вырастали вокруг.

----------

Николай Бе (26.10.2010), Слава Эркин (26.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я исключительно и даже агрессивно против смертной казни.


Агрессивно - это как? Убивать будете тех, кто за смертную казнь?

Я сам за ПЛС, но возражу Вам исключительно потому, что Ваша позиция видится мне непродуманной, основанной на неверных посылах.




> Есть ли различия между человеком, у которого свой закон в голове, когда он убивает другого, и государства, у которого другой "закон", но оно также убивает человека?


Конечно есть, и эта разница очевидна. Инициирующей стороной является преступник, а не государство.




> А если таких людей (психопатов, больных, извращенных, диких) становится 10? 100? 1000? 143 млн.? 6,5 млрд.?


Если не давать им возможности расплодиться - столько не будет.




> Перед тем, как поймали и казнили Чикатило, было по ошибке умерщтвлено 2 невинных человека. 2 ЧЕЛОВЕКА ПО ОШИБКЕ!


Ну, во-первых не два, а один - Кравченко. Его оклеветала жена. И, если бы не было СК - то его бы отправили на ПЛС, где за 10 лет он бы умер от туберкулёза - это чем лучше? Тем, что не сразу бы умер? Это я к тому, что судебные ошибки - это совсем другая опера.




> Далее. Сейчас (последние 20 лет) в судах США прошли серии дел, по которым пересматриваются обвинения в тяжких преступлениях - убийствах, изнасилований с использованием современных методов исследований, в частности анализ ДНК. Около 40% всех исследованных заново дел показало, что эти люди были казнены и запечены за решетку пожизненно как невиновные по этим делам.


Эти ошибки - проблемы американской юстиции. Что же теперь? Открыть все камеры и упразднить милицию?




> Мой выбор - пожизненное заключение. Каторга. Что угодно, кроме лишения жизни.


Знаете какова средняя продолжительность жизни на ПЛС? 9 лет. То есть для Вас важно чтобы осужденный умер не сразу, а умирал на протяжении 9 лет? Чем, по-Вашему, отличается человек, стреляющий осужденному в затылок от человека, удерживающего заключённого в камере до тех пор, пока он не умёт от, например, туберкулёза, которым его там заразили?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вряд ли в империи Ченгизов все было так идеально - люди есть люди.


Ну тогда везде все должно быть плохо что ли. Люди есть люди в смысле они всегда плохие что ли? Не всегда все плохо бывает. Были во всех наверно цивилизациях периоды подъема, когда было все хорошо в плане нравственности, порядка, создавались шедевры культуры, не было насилия и т.д.

----------


## Dondhup

> Откуда такие сведения??


Комментарий геше-лхрамбы Чжапмы Доньеда на этот текст.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну тогда везде все должно быть плохо что ли. Люди есть люди в смысле они всегда плохие что ли? Не всегда все плохо бывает. Были во всех наверно цивилизациях периоды подъема, когда было все хорошо в плане нравственности, порядка, создавались шедевры культуры, не было насилия и т.д.


Я думаю насилие в обозримой истории всегда присутствовало, но я сталкивался с тем что знакомые буряты идеализируют империю Чингисхана.

----------


## Dondhup

"Знаете какова средняя продолжительность жизни на ПЛС? 9 лет. То есть для Вас важно чтобы осужденный умер не сразу, а умирал на протяжении 9 лет? Чем, по-Вашему, отличается человек, стреляющий осужденному в затылок от человека, удерживающего заключённого в камере до тех пор, пока он не умёт от, например, туберкулёза, которым его там заразили? "
Есть шанс на раскаяние, а если человека убить -то такого шанса нет.

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Я думаю насилие в обозримой истории всегда присутствовало, но я сталкивался с тем что знакомые буряты идеализируют империю Чингисхана.


В Монголии не то что идеализируют Чингисхана, но поклоняются ему и есть за что. На самом деле многие монголы считают и я с этим согласен что Чингисхан объединил разрозненную Русь и дал толчок ее культурному и всяческому развитию. Монголы защитили Русь от воинственных католиков и сделали очень много другого полезного. Александр Невский приемный и любимый сын Батыя теперь святой в РПЦ и т.д. Законы у Чингисхана были самые гуманные, только варвары их не понимали. Сейчас варварами выставляют монголов, но варварами были те кто ему противостоял. Он выступал за торговлю между странами, ненасилие, мир во всем мире. Но его не понимали и ему пришлось для достижения этого орудовать мечом. Разговаривать на их же языке, поскольку нормальный человеческий язык не воспринимали.

----------

Dorjela (01.12.2010)

----------


## Буль

> "Знаете какова средняя продолжительность жизни на ПЛС? 9 лет. То есть для Вас важно чтобы осужденный умер не сразу, а умирал на протяжении 9 лет? Чем, по-Вашему, отличается человек, стреляющий осужденному в затылок от человека, удерживающего заключённого в камере до тех пор, пока он не умёт от, например, туберкулёза, которым его там заразили? "
> Есть шанс на раскаяние, а если человека убить -то такого шанса нет.


1. Расстреливают тоже не на следующий день, и у осужденного предостаточно времени на раскаяние
2. Вопрос состоял не в этом!

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Николай Бе

to Bao
1. Словом "агрессивно" я пытался подчеркнуть свою повышенную эмоциональность при обсуждении данного вопроса. Остальное - додумали Вы.
2. Дело не в инициирующей стороне, здесь мы скатываемся на кровную месть - преступник убивает, государство не являясь инициатором убивает преступника, родственники преступника начинают убивать государство (чиновников, инфраструктуру, что угодно). Вне зависимости от логики, умственных проекций, картин в голове, происходит УБИЙСТВО. Странно было бы его оправдывать какой-то там инициацией или "первым был Вася!".
3. Это ошибки не только американские. Думаю в РФ не слаще. Проблема в другом - лишение жизни это высшая мера. Она аморальная и безнравственна (по моему мнению), поэтому лучше пусть сидит, получится 9 лет - пусть 9 лет карму исчерпает хоть чуток, но лишение жизни - это акт безвозвратный, окончательный, его не исправить, не поправить... И разница как раз в этом, в том, что даже при туберкулезе, при пожизненном, у тебя есть шанс, при казни же?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Есть шанс на раскаяние, а если человека убить -то такого шанса нет.


Какое раскаяние? Многие они мечтают о смерти. Лучше бы убили сразу говорят. Условия очень жесткие там. Такое продолжительное мучение.

----------

Буль (26.10.2010)

----------


## Николай Бе

> Чем, по-Вашему, отличается человек, стреляющий осужденному в затылок от человека, удерживающего заключённого в камере до тех пор, пока он не умёт от, например, туберкулёза, которым его там заразили?


Вам не кажется, что разница в негативной карме, которую человек будет расхлебывать несравнимо долгие жизни? 
Или Вы приравниваете надзирателя и палача?

----------


## Николай Бе

> Какое раскаяние? Многие они мечтают о смерти. Лучше бы убили сразу говорят. Условия очень жесткие там. Такое продолжительное мучение.


О, Будда, да ОТКУДА Вам известно о ЧЕМ ОНИ мечтают? Кто говорит, что там условия жесткие? 
Они, конечно, гораздо ЖЕСТЧЕ, чем условия в которых продолжают жить родственники убитых и изнасилованных (ирония).

----------


## Won Soeng

У меня когда-то возникло ясное представление о войнах, как о соперничестве идей о правильном и неправильном, на глобальном, метафизическом уровне, проникающем все планы бытия, от борьбы органелл в ядрах клеток и генов в митохондриях за право использовать энергию и ресурсы на производство своего белка, через борьбу сперматозоидов за право оплодотворения яйцеклетки, до национальных, рассовых, политических идей, и далее, к антропоцентрическим идеям права человека использовать остальные виды жизни как ресурс в обустройстве своей собственной.

В этом смысле общество без правосудия допускающего смертную казнь неконкурентоспособно в масштабе веков с более брутальными обществами (так называемыми дикарями и варварами)

Тут можно легко найти аналогии с организмом. Убийство раковых клеток, бактерий - оздоравливает в целом организм. Однако, убийство - это уже последний шаг. Если организм перерождается в целом, убийство таких клеток - это убийство организма в целом.

Поэтому я склонен к тому, что в целом в большом социуме (вся совокупность людей на планете) могут быть здоровые общества, которые могут изолировать отдельные раковые клетки, обеспечивая им возможность вернуться к правильному (полезному органу, ткани или организму в целом); но могут быть и общества, вынужденные уничтожать возникающие перерожденные фрагменты тканей, поскольку они начинают конкурировать уже не за излишки энергии в запасах организма, а за операционный ресурс, обеспечивающий жизнеспособность.

В целом же, закон баланса говорит о том, что составить исключительный свод действий и целей, однозначно полезных всему человечеству на все века, полностью однозначно регламентирующий полезное поведение, включающее все возможные способы адаптации к любым возможным ситуациям можно только живым моделированием на этих возникающих ситуациях.

То, что полезно человеку может быть вредно семье. То что полезно семье может быть вредно племени. То что полезно племени может быть вредно роду. То что полезно роду может быть вредно нации. То что полезно нации может быть вредно человечеству.

Вот и работает такой распределенный генетический алгоритм отбора наиболее успешных кодексов поведения, способный сохранить мета-организмы различных масштабов от отдельной клетки-прокариота до человеческой цивилизации и в целом флоры и фауны.

Убийство является в той степени недопустимым, в какой степени убийство проистекает из омрачения гневом, а омрачение гневом в той степени является ошибкой, в какой омрачение гнева проистекает из обособления одного организма-социума от остальных.

Чем менее значимо для меня мое тело по отношению ко всей остальной биомассе - тем менее я склонен в защиту этого тела разрушать биомассу, конкурирующую с биомассой моего тела за ресурсы. Чем лучше я сотрудничаю с другой биомассой за эффективное использование ресурсов, тем больший объем биомассы я воспринимаю как "свое" и тем масштабнее войны на которых я замысливаю контроль, производство, освоение и распределение ресурсов.

----------


## Dondhup

> В Монголии не то что идеализируют Чингисхана, но поклоняются ему и есть за что. На самом деле многие монголы считают и я с этим согласен что Чингисхан объединил разрозненную Русь и дал толчок ее культурному и всяческому развитию. Монголы защитили Русь от воинственных католиков и сделали очень много другого полезного. Александр Невский приемный и любимый сын Батыя теперь святой в РПЦ и т.д. Законы у Чингисхана были самые гуманные, только варвары их не понимали. Сейчас варварами выставляют монголов, но варварами были те кто ему противостоял. Он выступал за торговлю между странами, ненасилие, мир во всем мире. Но его не понимали и ему пришлось для достижения этого орудовать мечом. Разговаривать на их же языке, поскольку нормальный человеческий язык не воспринимали.


Дорогой Дорджик, есть различные точки зрения на это. "Защита от католиков" - чем католики хуже православных? Две бдлизкие ветви араамических религий. И про разрозненную Русь тоже. Историки не могут определиться что было 100 лет назад, что говорить про 12-14 века.

Чингиз Хан уж явно был не Чакравартин. И монголам как и всем остальным  стоит больше поклоняться Трем Драгоценностям чем мирским правителям.

----------


## Буль

> 1. Словом "агрессивно" я пытался подчеркнуть свою повышенную эмоциональность при обсуждении данного вопроса. Остальное - додумали Вы.


Я не додумал, а спросил




> 2. Дело не в инициирующей стороне, здесь мы скатываемся на кровную месть - преступник убивает, государство не являясь инициатором убивает преступника, родственники преступника начинают убивать государство (чиновников, инфраструктуру, что угодно). Вне зависимости от логики, умственных проекций, картин в голове, происходит УБИЙСТВО. Странно было бы его оправдывать какой-то там инициацией или "первым был Вася!".


А, типа, засадить человека в камеру с условиями жизни, коорые провоцируют преждевременную смерть и наблюдать пока он издохнет - это нифига не кровная месть, да?




> лишение жизни это высшая мера. Она аморальная и безнравственна (по моему мнению), поэтому лучше пусть сидит, получится 9 лет - пусть 9 лет карму исчерпает хоть чуток, но лишение жизни - это акт безвозвратный, окончательный, его не исправить, не поправить...


Засадить на ПЛС - такой же "акт безвозвратный, окончательный, его не исправить, не поправить". Разница только в том, что осужденный здесь будет дохнуть медленно, а пока не сдох - по 20 раз на дню вставать в позу "Ку" и громко докладывать как он тут счастлив находиться. Но Вам почему-то этот способ умерщвления нравится больше




> И разница как раз в этом, в том, что даже при туберкулезе, при пожизненном, у тебя есть шанс, при казни же?


Простите, не понял: шанс на что?

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

ДОРОГОЙ ДОНДУП. Монголы не так перевирали историю.  Если Вы в тибетской традиции то Вам должно быть известно, что многие тибетцы считают Чингисхана не то что даже Чакравартином, а самим Ваджрапани. Аспектом силы всех будд.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> О, Будда, да ОТКУДА Вам известно о ЧЕМ ОНИ мечтают? Кто говорит, что там условия жесткие? 
> Они, конечно, гораздо ЖЕСТЧЕ, чем условия в которых продолжают жить родственники убитых и изнасилованных (ирония).


Смотрел недавно передачу про тюрьму Черный дельфин. Оттуда и известно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот и я поддерживаю Бао в данном вопросе - шанс на что необходим преступнику?

Если уж говорить о ВМН (высшей мере наказания), то речь и так идет о ситуациях, в который преступник в силу своих взглядов и омрачений не способен раскаяться. Общество необходимо оградить от этого преступника. Варианты - содержать преступника в заключении за счет общества, либо прервать жизнь преступника (дешево и эффективно).

Тут вопросов на самом деле куда больше к осуждению приступника к ВМН, чем к способу приведения ВМН к исполнению. Как говорится - а судьи кто?

----------

Буль (26.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Вам не кажется, что разница в негативной карме, которую человек будет расхлебывать несравнимо долгие жизни?


Он так и так будет её расхлёбывать. Так что в этом смысле я не вижу никакой разницы между СК и ПЛС




> Или Вы приравниваете надзирателя и палача?


Конечно. И тот, и другой доводит человека до преждевременной смерти. А у Вас, как я понимаю, тот, который пулю в затылок негодяю засадил - плохой, а тот, который негодяя посадил пожизненно в сырой зандан и ждёт, пока тот помрёт - красавчик весь в белом?

----------

Доржик (26.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Если уж говорить о ВМН (высшей мере наказания), то речь и так идет о ситуациях, в который преступник в силу своих взглядов и омрачений не способен раскаяться. Общество необходимо оградить от этого преступника.


Абсолютно согласен. Именно поэтому такие действия правильнее называть "высшая мера социальной защиты"




> Варианты - содержать преступника в заключении за счет общества, либо прервать жизнь преступника (дешево и эффективно).


Дело даже не в дешевизне (государство не обеднеет), а в том. что и СК и ПЛС - хрен редьки не слаще, и не нужно считать себя "белым и пушистым со всеми обетами" если голосуешь за замену СК на ПЛС




> Тут вопросов на самом деле куда больше к осуждению приступника к ВМН, чем к способу приведения ВМН к исполнению. Как говорится - а судьи кто?


Полностью согласен

----------

Доржик (26.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Какое раскаяние? Многие они мечтают о смерти. Лучше бы убили сразу говорят. Условия очень жесткие там. Такое продолжительное мучение.


ИМХО, лучше помучиться в теле человека и тем самым изжить кое-какую негативную карму, чем сразу -- в ад. И, кстати говоря, некоторые заключённые всё же обращаются к религии. Ну, не большинство, конечно... Но шанс то надо дать человеку, не расстреливая его сразу...

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Дондог (02.04.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

Бао, условия содержания в пожизненно осужденных (исправительные колонии особого режима для осужденных, отбывающих пожизненное лишение свободы) камерах гораздо лучше, чем в обычных колониях. Да, условия там сверхстрогие, но туберкулез, чахотки, гнилье - из разряда ТВ баек, хотя это и присутствует, но экстраполяция на всю совокупность и всех пожизненников это неверно. У меня институтский друг, дабы откосить от армии 3 года служил в ФСИН РФ, охранял колонию... наслышан.  Более того, у таких заключенных есть возможность условно - досрочного освобождения, а также применения амнистии и помилования. Это и есть шанс для человека, который был осужден неправомерно и он является невиновным. Под словом шанс я подразумевал только это.
"А у Вас, как я понимаю, тот, который пулю в затылок негодяю засадил - плохой, а тот, который негодяя посадил пожизненно в сырой зандан и ждёт, пока тот помрёт - красавчик весь в белом?" Хмм... прочитайте мои посты еще раз. Где ж Вы такое нашли? Пожалуйста, не додумывайте за меня. 
Я говорил о том, что из двух альтернатив - а. отмена смертной казни и замены ее полностью на пожизненный срок и б. разрешение смертной казни с присутствием пожизненных сроков я, в силу своих убеждений, выберу пункт а. А вы? Или есть еще альтернатива в существующей конъюнктуре, может я что-то пропустил?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> ИМХО, лучше помучиться в теле человека и тем самым изжить кое-какую негативную карму, чем сразу -- в ад. И, кстати говоря, некоторые заключённые всё же обращаются к религии. Ну, не большинство, конечно... Но шанс то надо дать человеку, не расстреливая его сразу...


Согласен что для него одного это гуманно будет, но для общества в целом устрашение смертной казнью будет эффективнее. Как в Казахстане за угон машины дают 25 лет, и машины на ключ почти не закрывают, и угонов нет, это же благо. У нас ну взял типа покататься, отделался на первый раз испугом. Криминальное государство и конечно в таком государстве нельзя вводить смертную казнь. Я в целом думаю что так должно быть что наказание должно быть адекватным совершенному насилию. Но для России это неприменимо наверно, так как ошибок будет много, подстав и людей могут невиновных много казнить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ИМХО, лучше помучиться в теле человека и тем самым изжить кое-какую негативную карму, чем сразу -- в ад. И, кстати говоря, некоторые заключённые всё же обращаются к религии. Ну, не большинство, конечно... Но шанс то надо дать человеку, не расстреливая его сразу...


Нико, это же вопрос все-таки к осуждению, прежде всего. Нередко решение принимается именно эмоционального характера, когда рациональный приговор по сути лишь оправдание эмоций жертв (часто - потенциальных).

К тому же надо помнить, что система хоть и называется исправительной, может исправлять лишь в том случае, когда есть понимание - к чему исправлять. Иначе она является просто наказательно-мстительной. Мы не можем исправить, ну, пусть хотя бы почувствует, насколько сильно его поведение нам противно. Будто бы он до этого не знал.

Хотя, конечно, случаются и печальные заблуждения, с последующим быстрым раскаянием, но этот вопрос как-то все-таки решается примирением сторон (если повезет). Когда заблуждения доводят до убийств и изнасилований (т.е. человек явно знал, что действует против воли жертв и мог отказаться от своих намерений) дело уже не в заблуждении, а в омраченности. 

Если взгляды человека и общества (элиты, властителей, по сути дела) глубоко различаются - человек будет бороться с таким обществом (т.е. на самом деле с той самой элитой). Как и общество будет бороться с таким человеком.

И все бы ничего. Но иногда элиты становятся куда преступнее, чем общество, которое они возглавляют. И тогда нарушители прав элиты объединяются и свергают элиту.

К сожалению, Соломоново решение, кому отдать ребенка (жаждаемый ресурс, право на решение и т.п.) является очень простым в ситуации рассуждения двух человек и непостижимым в ситуации рассуждения неопределенного круга лиц. 

Вопрос о праве убить убийцу нельзя решить в отдельности от всей совокупности правил жизни этого общества, которые настолько несовершенны, насколько несовершенны люди, определяющие это общество (элита, цвет, вожди и пр.)

Ведь это самое общество и порождает этих насильников и убийц. В кипящем котле нет ни одного спокойного места.

Поэтому единственное чувство которое я испытываю по вопросам смертной казни, преступлений и наказаний, насильников и жертв - это очень большую печаль. Это не значит, что окончательно разрешил великую задачу жизни и смерти, но как минимум я совсем перестал сомневаться, что все дело именно в этой самой задаче. Эту задачу нельзя решить будучи привязанным к обществу. Но ее нельзя решить и будучи черствым по отношению к людям это общество составляющим.

----------

Буль (26.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен что для него одного это гуманно будет, но для общества в целом устрашение смертной казнью будет эффективнее. Как в Казахстане за угон машины дают 25 лет, и машины на ключ почти не закрывают, и угонов нет, это же благо. У нас ну взял типа покататься, отделался на первый раз испугом. Криминальное государство и конечно в таком государстве нельзя вводить смертную казнь. Я в целом думаю что так должно быть что наказание должно быть адекватным совершенному насилию. Но для России это неприменимо наверно, так как ошибок будет много, подстав и людей могут невиновных много казнить.


Я про казнь невиновных "по ошибке" тоже сейчас подумала. Смотрели фильм "Жизнь Дэвида Гейла"? Один из моих любимых. С Кевином Спейси в главной роли. После просмотра у меня лично нет больше сомнений в том, что смертную казнь нужно отменить.

----------


## Буль

> Но шанс то надо дать человеку, не расстреливая его сразу...


Шанс на что?
Сразу не расстреливают. Лет 5-7 а то и больше проходит.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, условия содержания в пожизненно осужденных (исправительные колонии особого режима для осужденных, отбывающих пожизненное лишение свободы) камерах гораздо лучше, чем в обычных колониях. Да, условия там сверхстрогие, но туберкулез, чахотки, гнилье - из разряда ТВ баек, хотя это и присутствует, но экстраполяция на всю совокупность и всех пожизненников это неверно.


А что это меняет? На 2-3 года дольше дохнуть будет? И что? Ратуя за ПЛС Вы, тем тем самым, приговариваете человека к преждевременной смерти, разве это не понятно?




> Более того, у таких заключенных есть возможность условно - досрочного освобождения


УДО при ПЛС???  :Big Grin:  Очень смеялсо.




> а также применения амнистии и помилования.


Право на амнистию и помилование есть и у осужденных на СК




> "А у Вас, как я понимаю, тот, который пулю в затылок негодяю засадил - плохой, а тот, который негодяя посадил пожизненно в сырой зандан и ждёт, пока тот помрёт - красавчик весь в белом?" Хмм... прочитайте мои посты еще раз. Где ж Вы такое нашли? Пожалуйста, не додумывайте за меня.


Я не додумываю, я спрашиваю. Вы можете ответить на вопрос?




> Я говорил о том, что из двух альтернатив - а. отмена смертной казни и замены ее полностью на пожизненный срок и б. разрешение смертной казни с присутствием пожизненных сроков я, в силу своих убеждений, выберу пункт а.


Почему? 




> А вы? Или есть еще альтернатива в существующей конъюнктуре, может я что-то пропустил?


Я за замену СК на ПЛС. Но, как мне кажется, по причинам, отличным от Ваших.

----------


## Буль

> Я про казнь невиновных "по ошибке" тоже сейчас подумала. Смотрели фильм "Жизнь Дэвида Гейла"? Один из моих любимых. С Кевином Спейси в главной роли. После просмотра у меня лично нет больше сомнений в том, что смертную казнь нужно отменить.


И заставить человека сгнить в тюрьме по ошибке, да? Это более высокоморально?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Согласен что для него одного это гуманно будет, но для общества в целом устрашение смертной казнью будет эффективнее. Как в Казахстане за угон машины дают 25 лет, и машины на ключ почти не закрывают, и угонов нет, это же благо.


И в Шри-Ланке не закрывают машины на ключ,хотя там за угон много не дадут,просто люди знают,что воровство -приведёт рождению в неблагих мирах.И в Таиланде так-же преступность сдерживает буддизм,в Китае же это не сработает, а только страх перед жесткими законами.В Монголии, к сожалению и законы не работают,и буддизм не срабатывает,воровство там процветает.Гарантии нет,что когда  в Казастане отменят репрессивные меры в отношении угонщиков можно будет оставлять  машины не замыкая.

----------


## Нико

> И заставить человека сгнить в тюрьме по ошибке, да? Это более высокоморально?


Так остатётся же какой-то шанс, что дело будет пересмотрено, справедливость восстановлена? Или нет?

----------


## Буль

> Нико, это же вопрос все-таки к осуждению, прежде всего. Нередко решение принимается именно эмоционального характера, когда рациональный приговор по сути лишь оправдание эмоций жертв (часто - потенциальных).


Я не понял: ты имеешь ввиду дело Нейланда?

----------


## Нико

Рибур Ринпоче, Гарчен Ринпоче  и многие другие ламы более 20 лет провели в китайских тюрьмах. Но потом освободились и принесли много блага ЖС, давая учения. А если бы их сразу расстреляли?

----------


## Буль

А они были убийцами?

----------


## Буль

> Так остатётся же какой-то шанс, что дело будет пересмотрено, справедливость восстановлена? Или нет?


У нас - нет. Да и на Западе это только в кино бывает. Ах, он не виновен! Ах, мы ошиблись! Выпускайте его скорее!

К ПЛС ведь не просто так приговаривают. Ну что, например, может привести к пересмотру дела того же Евсюкова? Окажется что кто-то злобный подговорил всех свидетелей и жертв, а так же перемонтировал плёнки видеонаблюдения и вынудил самого Евсюкова дать показания против себя? 

Или пострадавшие в Беслане вдруг признают что Кулаев не был среди захватчиков школы?

Кино, да и только.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, это же вопрос все-таки к осуждению, прежде всего. Нередко решение принимается именно эмоционального характера, когда рациональный приговор по сути лишь оправдание эмоций жертв (часто - потенциальных).
> 
> К тому же надо помнить, что система хоть и называется исправительной, может исправлять лишь в том случае, когда есть понимание - к чему исправлять. Иначе она является просто наказательно-мстительной. Мы не можем исправить, ну, пусть хотя бы почувствует, насколько сильно его поведение нам противно. Будто бы он до этого не знал.
> 
> Хотя, конечно, случаются и печальные заблуждения, с последующим быстрым раскаянием, но этот вопрос как-то все-таки решается примирением сторон (если повезет). Когда заблуждения доводят до убийств и изнасилований (т.е. человек явно знал, что действует против воли жертв и мог отказаться от своих намерений) дело уже не в заблуждении, а в омраченности. 
> 
> Если взгляды человека и общества (элиты, властителей, по сути дела) глубоко различаются - человек будет бороться с таким обществом (т.е. на самом деле с той самой элитой). Как и общество будет бороться с таким человеком.
> 
> И все бы ничего. Но иногда элиты становятся куда преступнее, чем общество, которое они возглавляют. И тогда нарушители прав элиты объединяются и свергают элиту.
> ...


Я так и не поняла Ваше окончательное мнение по данному вопросу. Наверное, Вы сами ещё своё мнение не поняли.... Я просто дала обет не убивать, причём, многократно его давала, посему для меня лично всё ясно. Какое вообще право мы имеем отнимать у других существ жизнь? Пусть они самые злодейские злодеи на свете? Да, про общество всё знаю, ужас ужасный творится вокруг... И давно уже... Но карма остаётся кармой. Если убьём в этой жизни или будем потворствовать убийству, в следующей нас убьют. Звучит как прописная истина, но истина всё же...

----------


## Николай Бе

BTR, "Ведь это самое общество и порождает этих насильников и убийц. В кипящем котле нет ни одного спокойного места."

Вот, из Вики, про Чикатило.
"До 12 лет он страдал ночным недержанием мочи, за что был постоянно бит матерью.
В 1943 году у А. Чикатило родилась сестра. Его отец, находившийся в ту пору на фронте, едва ли мог быть отцом девочки. Поэтому не исключено, что в возрасте 6—7 лет он мог стать свидетелем изнасилования немецким солдатом своей матери, с которой проживал в одной комнате на территории оккупированной тогда немцами Украины.
В 1944 году Чикатило пошёл в первый класс. Когда в 1946 году начался голод, он не выходил из дома, опасаясь, что его могут поймать и съесть: мать рассказывала ему, что во время голода его старшего брата Степана якобы похитили и съели. Также существует версия о том, что старшего брата съели сами родители во время голода. Впоследствии никаких документов о рождении и смерти Степана найдено не было."

Соглашусь, что нет в кипящем котле спокойного места. Со многим согласен в Ваших словах.
Но сваливать всё на "мифическое" общество, занимаясь (неправомерно) такой дедукцией, как мне кажется незвыходно. Ведь эти решения принимают и принимали конкретные люди - мать, отец, немец. Это их ВЫБОР. Ведь, тот факт, что в городе десятки тысяч наркоманов, не порождает в окружающих жажду вколоть дозу, хотя и увеличивает шанс...

----------


## Нико

> У нас - нет. Да и на Западе это только в кино бывает. Ах, он не виновен! Ах, мы ошиблись! Выпускайте его скорее!


Да, понимаю Ваш скепсис. И всё равно лучше человеку умереть естественной смертью.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Николай Бе;362359]BTR, "Ведь это самое общество и порождает этих насильников и убийц. В кипящем котле нет ни одного спокойного места."




> Вот, из Вики, про Чикатило.
> "До 12 лет он страдал ночным недержанием мочи, за что был постоянно бит матерью.
> В 1943 году у А. Чикатило родилась сестра. Его отец, находившийся в ту пору на фронте, едва ли мог быть отцом девочки. Поэтому не исключено, что в возрасте 6—7 лет он мог стать свидетелем изнасилования немецким солдатом своей матери, с которой проживал в одной комнате на территории оккупированной тогда немцами Украины.
> В 1944 году Чикатило пошёл в первый класс. Когда в 1946 году начался голод, он не выходил из дома, опасаясь, что его могут поймать и съесть: мать рассказывала ему, что во время голода его старшего брата Степана якобы похитили и съели. Также существует версия о том, что старшего брата съели сами родители во время голода. Впоследствии никаких документов о рождении и смерти Степана найдено не было."



Какой кошмар, однако... Ад на земле.

----------


## Буль

> Да, понимаю Ваш скепсис. И всё равно лучше человеку умереть естественной смертью.


О, да! Смерть от туберкулёза куда как более мучительна. И длится достаточно долго...

----------


## Нико

> О, да! Смерть от туберкулёза куда как более мучительна. И длится достаточно долго...


Недолго, кстати. Знавала многих....Зато насилия при этом нет.

----------


## Буль

> Какое вообще право мы имеем отнимать у других существ жизнь? Пусть они самые злодейские злодеи на свете?


Если Вы не можете найти ответ на этот вопрос - что делать обществу? Уже начинать выпускать убийц из мест ПЛС? Они же там дохнут, бедняжки!

----------


## Буль

> Недолго, кстати. Знавала многих....Зато насилия при этом нет.


А, главное - это отсутствие насилия? Тогда давайте выдолбим яму на Земле Франца-Иосифа и будем сажать туда осужденных. Ну, а если они подохнут от холода - то насилия в этом нет! Идёт?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я проголосовал ЗА.
хотя не думаю что это, кого то удивляет.

----------


## Kittisaro

> я проголосовал ЗА.
> хотя не думаю что это, кого то удивляет.


Не забудьте, когда станете монахом (если у вас не изменились планы), изменить галочку на "против", иначе такие высказывания кончатся параджикой. Просто добрый совет.

Кроме того, убийство - это первейший грех, из обозначенных Буддой. Поэтому  меня удивляет не только наличие этой темы на БФ, но и ее размер.

----------

Neroli (26.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Zom (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (26.10.2010), Николай Бе (26.10.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

сумел сделать. сумей и ответить. (это я не вам а осужденным)
то что я за, не означает что я готов сам их пристрелить. (параджика) а вот иметь свое мнение это не параджика. 
за совет благодарен. тем более что он добрый.

----------

Буль (26.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

К параджике будет относится и восхваление смерти и призыв других к убийству или самоубийству.

----------

Raudex (27.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Zom (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (26.10.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

> Не забудьте, когда станете монахом (если у вас не изменились планы), изменить галочку на "против", иначе такие высказывания кончатся параджикой. Просто добрый совет.
> 
> Кроме того, убийство - это первейший грех, из обозначенных Буддой. Поэтому  меня удивляет не только наличие этой темы на БФ, но и ее размер.


Я буду до последнего например защищаться, и убить любого "гада", напавшего на меня или мою семью физически, я не считаю грехом, Вы что-то тритатушки попутали.
Гамлет +1 и дополню, даже монах не должен сносить смиренно унижения и побои, если это не так приведите где такое написано....

----------


## Kittisaro

> сумел сделать. сумей и ответить. (это я не вам а осужденным)
> то что я за, не означает что я готов сам их пристрелить. (параджика) а вот иметь свое мнение это не параджика. 
> за совет благодарен. тем более что он добрый.


Параджика это:
"Если какой-либо монах умышленно лишит человека жизни, занимается поиском убийцы для него, восхваляет преимущества ухода из жизни или подстрекает его к смерти (словами): "Любезный, зачем тебе эта дурацкая, несчастная жизнь?"

----------

Zom (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (26.10.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Гамлет +1 и дополню, даже монах не должен сносить смиренно унижения и побои, если это не так приведите где такое написано....


Как вариант здесь:
"Отказываясь уничтожать живое, и избегая уничтожать живое, без палки и без оружия, скромный, полный сострадания, монах пребывает в доброте и сочувствии ко всем живым существам... Он избегает ранить, убивать, применять насилие." ДН, Кутаданта сутта.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я так и не поняла Ваше окончательное мнение по данному вопросу. Наверное, Вы сами ещё своё мнение не поняли.... Я просто дала обет не убивать, причём, многократно его давала, посему для меня лично всё ясно. Какое вообще право мы имеем отнимать у других существ жизнь? Пусть они самые злодейские злодеи на свете? Да, про общество всё знаю, ужас ужасный творится вокруг... И давно уже... Но карма остаётся кармой. Если убьём в этой жизни или будем потворствовать убийству, в следующей нас убьют. Звучит как прописная истина, но истина всё же...


Я не просто дал обет не убивать, я в общем никогда и не сомневался - что отнимать жизнь можно лишь омрачившись черствостью, подпитываемой либо гневом, либо страстью, либо неведением. 

Мне очень жаль даже самых злодейских злодеев. Я когда представляю, какой нужно иметь ум, чтобы жаждать смерти других существ, а особенно мучительной смерти - очень ужасаюсь, что же этому существу пришлось пережить за свои перерождения, что едва получив драгоценное человеческое это существо так спешит мстить. 

Чтобы убить в этой жизни другое существо, нужно иметь определенные взгляды, подталкивающие к этому, в общем, выражающиеся в черствости, злости, зависти, жадности, ревности. 

Если такие взгляды сопровождают существо, еще до совершения убийства (и после такого) это существо будет накапливать негативные отношения к тому, что считает собой, от чего зависит, к чему привязан, других существ. Убийство существа - это причинение страданий не одному существу - а большому множеству связанных с ним, привязанных к нему. Черствость необходимая для убийства одного существа порождает большое количество черствости к убившему. А поскольку само существо-убийца это пять совокупностей, то страдает вся та рупа, за которую нама цепляется, поскольку непосредственно нама другим существам недостижима. В том числе и тело убийцы. 

Постепенно убийца пресыщается, не получая окончательного удовлетворения в мщении, а жертвы напротив, жаждут воплотиться и отплатить убийце. Так убийца перерождается с каммой жертвы (часто психология убийц поворачивается таким образом, что он подсознательно хочет, чтобы его остановили, пресекли, потому что сам себя уже не способен простить за злодеяния), жертва перерождается  с каммой убийцы.

И из этого круга нужно выходить прекращением черствости. 
Поэтому я проголосовал против убийств, имея в виду в данном случае не столько отмену смертной казни как таковую, а прежде всего то, что даже у самого распоследнего злодея накопилось так много отношений, что есть существа, которые будут страдать, когда этого злодея казнят. 

Иначе говоря - трудно успокоить волны, пытаясь бить их палкой.

----------

Буль (26.10.2010), Николай Бе (26.10.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Вы что-то тритатушки попутали.


Вы утверждаете, что я, как монах, неверно понимаю Дхамму? Уверяю вас - я ничего не напутал.

----------


## Николай Бе

Бао, "А что это меняет? На 2-3 года дольше дохнуть будет? И что? Ратуя за ПЛС Вы, тем тем самым, приговариваете человека к преждевременной смерти, разве это не понятно?"
Вы действительно считаете, что мне это не понятно? Я Вам еще раз говорю. Я против смертной казни. Я не ратую за пожизненное. Я за то чтобы все были счастливы. Если альтернатива лишенеи свободы или смертная казнь, но я за лишение свободы. Почему Вы приводите постоянно в пример содержание заключенных в РФ? Поинтересуйтесь Европой, США (не всей). В Норвегии за тяжкие перступления сидят - как у нас на курортах. 
http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3240314.html
Туберкулез на туберкулезе и туберкулезом погоняет. :О)))

"Я не додумываю, я спрашиваю. Вы можете ответить на вопрос?"
Вы как раз додумываете, коль пишете, что "А у Вас, как я понимаю, тот, который пулю в затылок негодяю засадил - плохой, а тот, который негодяя посадил пожизненно в сырой зандан и ждёт, пока тот помрёт - красавчик весь в белом?" Да, Вы так понимаете. Теперь отвечу. Нет, я так не считаю. 

Я против смертной казни потому что против легализации убийства людей, потому что всегда есть вероятность казни невиновного, потому что количество и качество преступлений, за которые полагается смертная казнь очень вариабельно (украл неприкасаемый фрукт у брамина - казнь и т.д.), критерии применения не ясны, потому что смертная казнь вызывает у некоторых злорадную радость, а убийство в моем понимание таких чувств и эмоций вызывать не должно, потому что смертная казнь не удерживает и не устрашает от злодеяний. Достаточно?

"Я за замену СК на ПЛС. Но, как мне кажется, по причинам, отличным от Ваших."
Искренне жду пояснений этих причин, поразвернутее, пожалуйста, не скромничайте.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (26.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.10.2010), Леонид Ш (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, мне случалось быть обиженным до такой степени, что я желал, чтобы имущество обидчика или сам обидчик оказались уничтожены. Поэтому я представляю себе хотя бы тень того, что ощущают насильники и убийцы. Мне приходилось завидовать, жадничать, ревновать, злиться, испытывать черствость, равнодушие. Поэтому я согласен с тем, что виной всех ядов являются страдания, мучающие человека, заставляющие искать способы показать, как несправедливо с ним обошлись, ввергнуть других существ в такие же мучения - сначала обидчика, а потом и тех, кто равнодушен к обиженному, не признает права обиженного на месть. И причина всему этому - неведение. Неведение того, что я не один испытываю все эти мучения. Неведения того, что и меня обидели вследствие все тех же ядов и страданий их питающих.

----------

Dondhup (26.10.2010), Буль (26.10.2010), Нико (26.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Я против смертной казни. Я не ратую за пожизненное. Я за то чтобы все были счастливы.


Вы отдаёте себе отчёт что эти люди счастливы только тогда, когда отгрызают другим соски и гениталии? 




> Если альтернатива лишенеи свободы или смертная казнь, но я за лишение свободы.


Вы понимаете что Ваш выбор - это то же самое умерщвление людей, только растянутое во времени? Очень бы хотелось получить ответ на этот вопрос.




> В Норвегии за тяжкие перступления сидят - как у нас на курортах.


Верю-верю. То-то все норвежцы выстроились в очередь на этот курорт...




> "Я за замену СК на ПЛС. Но, как мне кажется, по причинам, отличным от Ваших."
> Искренне жду пояснений этих причин, поразвернутее, пожалуйста, не скромничайте.


А там всё просто: я убеждён что им хрен редьки не слаще, а при том что ПЛС имеет ряд преимуществ перед СК - то пусть применяется ПЛС. Если быть ещё точней - я даже против ПЛС, я за суммирование сроков. Дадут подонку лет 300-400 и слава буддам. Что заработал - то получи.

----------


## Николай Бе

Бао,
"Вы отдаёте себе отчёт что эти люди счастливы только тогда, когда отгрызают другим соски и гениталии?". Ну, е-мое, Вы считаете, что кто-то на этом форуме так может считать? Нет, конечно. Вы считаете это истинным счастьем? А давайте-ка сюда еще и буддисткое понимание счастья наложим? И подпись у Вас какая интересная - "Счастья!". :О)

"Вы понимаете что Ваш выбор - это то же самое умерщвление людей, только растянутое во времени? Очень бы хотелось получить ответ на этот вопрос."
Простите, но мой выбор - отмена смертной казни, причины я указывал. Все остальное о чем Вы говорили - Ваш выбор. Тем более, Вы почему-то уперто считаете, что пожизненное содержание ведет к умерщвлению, пример с норвежской тюрьмой довольно красноречиво показывает, что патетичное слово "умерщвление" очень часто не отражает действительности во всем разноообразии стран мира.

Уважаемый Бао, давайте сворачивать, как Вам такое предложение, мы  просто одно и то же гоняем по третьему кругу. Спасибо за Ваше мнение, я свое немного поменял, понял немного другой взгляд на проблему. Спасибо! 
_Пойду-ка спортом позанимаюсь и попрактикую. :О)_

----------

Буль (26.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я буду до последнего например защищаться, и убить любого "гада", напавшего на меня или мою семью физически, я не считаю грехом, Вы что-то тритатушки попутали.
> Гамлет +1 и дополню, даже монах не должен сносить смиренно унижения и побои, если это не так приведите где такое написано....


Даже если этот "гад" Ваша родная мать?

----------


## Dondhup

Вопрос ко всем кто поддерживает смертную казнь (Особенно к тем кто относит себя к дзен и тибетским школам.) - готовы они совершить ее собственноручно, при чем в качестве смертника будет родная мать.

----------


## Zom

> Пхагунна, если кто-либо будет обвинять бхиккхуни (монахинь) в твоём присутствии - тебе следует отбросить мирской интерес и мирские мысли. Пхагунна, ты должен тренировать себя так: "Мой ум не изменится, я не буду произносить злых слов, я буду пребывать в сострадании и доброте, без злых мыслей. 
> 
> И вновь, Пхагунна, если кто-либо будет бить этих монахинь руками или камнями, палками или оружием - ты должен тренировать себя таким же образом. И вновь, Пхагунна, если кто-либо будет обвинять тебя, ты должен тренировать себя таким же образом. Если кто-либо будет бить тебя руками, камнями, палками или оружием - тебе следует отбросить мирской интерес и мирские мысли. Пхагунна, ты должен тренировать себя так: "Мой ум не изменится, я не буду произносить злых слов, я буду пребывать в сострадании и доброте, без недобрых мыслей.


*Маджхима Никая 21*

----------

Kittisaro (27.10.2010), Pavel (28.10.2010), Won Soeng (26.10.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос ко всем кто поддерживает смертную казнь (Особенно к тем кто относит себя к дзен и тибетским школам.) - готовы они совершить ее собственноручно, при чем в качестве смертника будет родная мать.


Я вот еще представляю себе ситуацию, когда родной отец убивает родную мать у меня на глазах. К счастью, в реальности со мной такого не случилось (по крайней мере в этой жизни). Но случилось с очень близкими людьми в чуть более простом варианте - не на глазах. Но тем не менее возникают вопросы к этой ситуации. Как же тут быть? Как быть потом?

----------


## Dondhup

Для человека принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями о смертной казни и речи идти не может.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Для человека принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями о смертной казни и речи идти не может.


А считаете ли Вы, что для человека, принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями, может идти речь о тюремном заключении?

----------

Won Soeng (27.10.2010), Буль (27.10.2010), Этэйла (27.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Для человека принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями о смертной казни и речи идти не может.


Я уже доказывал здесь что ПЛС - та же СК, только растянутая во времени. Ты с этим согласен?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне кажется, что любое явление имеет многие грани в силу причин и условий. Вопрос только состоит в том, насколько оно является искусным средством для благих целей. 

Я считаю, что никакое существо нельзя убивать за то, что оно совершило, потому что это уже совершено. И потому что это совершено в силу неведенья. Надо изолировать его, чтобы это не повторилось. 

Но поскольку смертная казнь существует в обществе в качестве назидания и является сдерживающим в какой-то мере фактором, предупреждением преступления, поэтому общество полностью отказаться от этого не может, думаю.Многих сдерживает именно присутствие возмездия.

Если эффект от смертной казни спасает многих других потенциальных жертв, то, думаю, нельзя однозначно рассматривать этот вопрос. Потому что известны сколько угодно случаев рецедивов. Очень многих преступников отпускают до срока.

Можно убить кого-то с искренней любовью и состраданием для его блага(бодхисаттва-капитан), но для этого надо обладать определенными качествами.Поэтому я допускаю редчайшие случаи того, чтосмертная казнь может быть. Не обязательно в официальном месте. Из сострадания. Иногда этим можно предотвратить еще более тяжелые будущие действия преступника.

Я выбрала "не могу ответить", потому что оба других случая слишком категоричны. Когда дело касается конкретной ситуации, может быть все, что угодно. И мы все равно пока не будем обладать достаточной мудростью правильно видеть ситуацию.

Думаю, что надо установить какой-то аппарат и выяснить, раскаялся ли искренне человек. Если искренне раскаялся, то надо его отпустить помогать другим заключенным, хотя понимаю, что это наивно так думать.

Ну, а лично убить другого человека не многие способны, уверена.

А те, кто становится надзирателями и палачами не только в силу присяги, те становятся ими по собственной воле. Я бы такую профессию ни за что не выбрала бы по своей воле.

----------

Доржик (27.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я приводи уже цитату из Ламрима о том что буддист не может быть тюремщиком. Но Убийство и заключение в тюрьму разные по силе деяние. Если убийцу убит то с большой вероятностью он попадет в нижние миры, если же он будет в тюрьме т.е. останется в человеческом теле то у него будет шанс раскаяться и очистить карму. Пример с бандитом который стал большим Учителем уже приводил.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.10.2010), Николай Бе (27.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Я уже доказывал здесь что ПЛС - та же СК, только растянутая во времени. Ты с этим согласен? " Нет

----------


## Буль

Почему? Раскрой, пожалуйста!
Особенно в аспекте что с таким человеком ты предлагаешь делать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В эту минуту, пока мы тут говорим, мы все умираем. На что, интересно, мы сейчас тратим время?

Бао, Ну получите вы мудрое гипотетическое предложение Дондуба, ну, и дальше что со смертной казнью будет?

Иногда я думаю, какая у меня прекрасная карма, что мне до сих пор еще не пришлось напрямую быть в такой ситуации, чтобы возник вопрос - а нужно ли кого-то убить. И начинаю тут же со страхом искренне молиться, чтобы этого выбора никогда не случилось. И думать, как конкретно накопить соответствующие заслуги. И как мне лучше позаботиться о тех, кто рядом, чтобы мой ребенок не стал преступником.

Я тут почитала пенитенциарные хроники в Европе. Приговоры на 25 лет не соблюдаются. Некоторых преступников выпускают уже через пять лет. Денег нет в бюджете на содержание персонала, на содержание тюрем и прочее, вот и амнистируют. У многих случается рецидив. Остается только сострадать ВСЕМ. Особенно если знать внутренние проблемы правоохранительных органов. Я не имею ввиду концлагеря и политические тюрьмы. О том, что там, вообще ужасно думать. Кроме как читать Ом Мани Падме Хум бесчисленное количество раз, у меня вообще никаких других предложений нет.

----------


## Буль

> В эту минуту, пока мы тут говорим, мы все умираем. На что, интересно, мы сейчас тратим время?


Мудрые люди тратят его на понимание вопроса. Остальные - по своему усмотрению




> Бао, Ну получите вы мудрое гипотетическое предложение Дондуба, ну, и дальше что со смертной казнью будет?


Думаю что с ней - ничего. На неё у нас объявлен мораторий




> Иногда я думаю, какая у меня прекрасная карма, что мне до сих пор еще не пришлось напрямую быть в такой ситуации, чтобы возник вопрос - а нужно ли кого-то убить. И начинаю тут же со страхом искренне молиться, чтобы этого выбора никогда не случилось. И думать, как конкретно накопить соответствующие заслуги. И как мне лучше позаботиться о тех, кто рядом, чтобы мой ребенок не стал преступником.


Похвально. И достойно подражания. Но сути вопроса Ваши мольбы и думы пока, увы, не меняют.




> Я тут почитала пенитенциарные хроники в Европе. Приговоры на 25 лет не соблюдаются. Некоторых преступников выпускают уже через пять лет. Денег нет в бюджете на содержание персонала, на содержание тюрем и прочее, вот и амнистируют. У многих случается рецидив.


Марка Чемпена имеете ввиду?




> Кроме как читать Ом Мани Падме Хум бесчисленное количество раз, у меня вообще никаких других предложений нет.


То есть никаких конструктивных предложений. Тогда зачем Вы здесь это пишете? Бегать за очередным Чекатило-Муханкиным начитывая "Ом Мани Падме Хум" над каждым полусъеденным этими ....ами трупом - это какую же толерантность нужно иметь???

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для человека принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями о смертной казни и речи идти не может.


Ну, кагбэ, если только на реализовал Какого-нибудь Ваджракилайю с Ямантакой при условии высокой реализации. Андрей, ты б Гитлера казнил году в 39-41-м?

----------

Доржик (27.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Нет .

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.10.2010)

----------


## Дордже

> Для человека принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями о смертной казни и речи идти не может.


Даже если какой-то ушлюпок надругался (тьфу тьфу мира вам и добра) над вашими близкими? изнасилование, расчлененка..

----------


## Dondhup

[QUOTE=Сонам Т;362507]Даже если какой-то ушлюпок надругался (тьфу тьфу мира вам и добра) над вашими близкими? изнасилование, расчлененка..[/QUOTE
Я не хочу оказаться в такой ситуации, но "ушлепки" уже неоднократно надругались в прошлых жизнях над нашими близкими а в этой жизни у нас есть шанс - взять на себя обязательство за спасение этих "ушлепков", которые когда то были нашими матерями.

----------

Won Soeng (27.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.10.2010), Николай Бе (27.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я буду до последнего например защищаться, и убить любого "гада", напавшего на меня или мою семью физически, я не считаю грехом, Вы что-то тритатушки попутали.
> Гамлет +1 и дополню, даже монах не должен сносить смиренно унижения и побои, если это не так приведите где такое написано....


Даже если мотивация у вас будет хорошей, за убивство отвечать придется.
В словах всеблагого учителя приводился пример относительно этого (убийство буддой (тогда еще бодхисаттвой) человека, желавшего убить много других, несмотря на хорошую мотивацию привело к тому что в последней жизни Шакьямуни повредил свое тело о колючки, если память конечно не изменяет).
Убийство является убийством согласно практически всем ламримам.
И дополняется что если вы все-таки решитесь на такой поступок, то надо взять на себя ответственность не только за благое дело, но и за пагубное.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), Буль (27.10.2010), Доржик (27.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2010), Этэйла (27.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Для человека принявшего обеты Бодхисаттвы и считающего всех живых существ своими родными матерями о смертной казни и речи идти не может.


Нет, как раз таки принявшего обеты бодхисаттвы и стоящего перед выбором убить кого-то ради большего блага или не убить что в конце концов приведет к еще большим проблемам этот выбор будет очень сильно тревожить. Ралоцзава "убил" очень много бодхисаттв в Тибете из-за практики переноса сознания из одного тела в другое. Даже Миларепу пытался сжечь. Он призвал Джецун Миларепу силой Трех Драгоценностей и тот появился перед ним на жертвенном черпаке для совершения огненной пуджи. Когда он его опрокидывал в огонь Миларепа всегда оказывался наверху и потом он сказал Ты же знаешь что не сможешь меня сжечь, зачем ты это делаешь? И Ралоцзава примерно ответил: Я знаю это но я хочу показать другим что делаю. Ты владеешь этой практикой. Я знаю что она в будущем может принести вред. Обещай что никому ее дальше не передашь. Миларепа пообещал и они расстались.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Тибете после того как буддизм стал главной религией государства смертной казни в общем видимо не было. В Лхасе было две тюрьмы, люди отсиживали свое и выходили. В Монголии же смертная казнь была и был закон в силу каких проступков казнь. Везде свои правила.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Тибете после того как буддизм стал главной религией государства смертной казни в общем видимо не было. В Лхасе было две тюрьмы, люди отсиживали свое и выходили. В Монголии же смертная казнь была и был закон в силу каких проступков казнь. Везде свои правила.


Смертной казни может и не было, а вот пытки могли остаться.

----------


## Этэйла

> И дополняется что если вы все-таки решитесь на такой поступок, то надо взять на себя ответственность не только за благое дело, но и за пагубное


С этим полностью согласна.
Андрею, чтот узко мыслите, зачем такие вопросы возводить на форуме, лучче спросите у взрослых больных людей как они живут на прожиточный минимум, да и вопрос сам отпадет актуальна ли смертная казнь для народа((( а вы опять безкомпромисную полемику ведете в теме, есть только мое понимание и оно правильное...(точки это вместо и т.д. и т.п.)

----------

Доржик (27.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, как раз таки принявшего обеты бодхисаттвы и стоящего перед выбором убить кого-то ради большего блага или не убить что в конце концов приведет к еще большим проблемам этот выбор будет очень сильно тревожить. Ралоцзава "убил" очень много бодхисаттв в Тибете из-за практики переноса сознания из одного тела в другое. Даже Миларепу пытался сжечь. Он призвал Джецун Миларепу силой Трех Драгоценностей и тот появился перед ним на жертвенном черпаке для совершения огненной пуджи. Когда он его опрокидывал в огонь Миларепа всегда оказывался наверху и потом он сказал Ты же знаешь что не сможешь меня сжечь, зачем ты это делаешь? И Ралоцзава примерно ответил: Я знаю это но я хочу показать другим что делаю. Ты владеешь этой практикой. Я знаю что она в будущем может принести вред. Обещай что никому ее дальше не передашь. Миларепа пообещал и они расстались.


Мы говорим о смертной казни т.е. о действии совершаемом властями в отношении заключенного.

----------


## Dondhup

> С этим полностью согласна.
> Андрею, чтот узко мыслите, зачем такие вопросы возводить на форуме, лучче спросите у взрослых больных людей как они живут на прожиточный минимум, да и вопрос сам отпадет актуальна ли смертная казнь для народа((( а вы опять безкомпромисную полемику ведете в теме, есть только мое понимание и оно правильное...(точки это вместо и т.д. и т.п.)


Вам не кажется, что стоило бы вообще отказаться от оценок кто как мыслиn и как ведет полемику а сосредоточиться на самом вопросе, без каких то ни было личностных оценок?

----------


## Этэйла

> Мы говорим о смертной казни т.е. о действии совершаемом властями в отношении заключенного.


Давайте копнем глубже про "власть" и не только в отношении заключенных, а так же просто людей (детей, женщин-мам, стариков которые отдали свою жизнь на благо Родины, пацанов что воевали, можно долго перечислять...)
Не актуален вопро и что задав его Вы хотите разъяснить и что до кого донести пользуясь буддийской терменалогией???

----------


## Этэйла

> Вам не кажется, что стоило бы вообще отказаться от оценок кто как мыслиТ и как ведет полемику а сосредоточиться на самом вопросе, без каких то ни было личностных оценок?


Ушла из темы, не буду удавом, а то сжую, извинюхин, ничего личного)))

----------


## Этэйла

Вы просто меня Андрей не поняли, относительно жертв, они бывают не только в тюрьме, а от бездействия власти, специалиста и многих других причин, поэтому считаю вопрос не актуален...
Сансара!

----------


## Dondhup

Конечно бывают. Насчет неактуальности не согласен.

----------


## Этэйла

Андрей только из уважения к тебе еще напишу, ты не читай лекции, не сиди на одном месте ровно, хоть разок валантером попробуй и по разным точкам потом вопрос этот сам отпадет.
Извини если что-то не то писанула.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> К параджике будет относится и восхваление смерти и призыв других к убийству или самоубийству.


согласен. но я никого не призываю. ни к убийству ни тем более самоубийству. просто я согласен с тем что есть такие мерзкие ушлепки которым среди людей не место.

----------

Raudex (27.10.2010), Буль (28.10.2010), Этэйла (27.10.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Вы утверждаете, что я, как монах, неверно понимаю Дхамму? Уверяю вас - я ничего не напутал.


Вы ошибаетесь, авусо, желание существования смертной казни не может квалифицироваться как _усилие приведшее к смерти человека_ или поиска убийцы или восхваления преимуществ смерти.
Это аналог бездействия, или аналог отказа помочь - максимум дуката. Вот если имеет места активная выдача преступника властям - тут ещё можно подумать что это быть может "поиск убийцы".

----------

Буль (28.10.2010)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Вы ошибаетесь, авусо, желание существования смертной казни не может квалифицироваться как _усилие приведшее к смерти человека_ или поиска убийцы или восхваления преимуществ смерти.
> Это аналог бездействия, или аналог отказа помочь - максимум дуката. Вот если имеет места активная выдача преступника властям - тут ещё можно подумать что это быть может "поиск убийцы".


Я не ошибаюсь. Во-первых человек в неполном смысле понимал состав нарушения под названием параджика, что видно из его поста:



> то что я за, не означает что я готов сам их пристрелить. (параджика) а вот иметь свое мнение это не параджика.


Я хотел предостеречь его от возможной роковой ошибки в дальнейшем, когда, высказываясь в пользу чьей-то смерти, он мог совершить параджику. Это отчетливо видно из моего сообщения.
Кроме того, я хотел подчеркнуть, что для монаха в высшей степени безнравственно было бы высказываться в пользу восхваления смерти, как бы вы это не квалифицировали. Особенно учитывая, что здесь идет опрос социального мнения. Кроме того, причинно-следственную цепочку от пожелания до результата проследить нельзя, так что в любом случае лучше воздерживаться от таких слов.

----------

Raudex (27.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Бхиккху, пожалуйста, не публично.

----------

Kittisaro (27.10.2010), Neroli (27.10.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Я не ошибаюсь, уважаемый, внимательней читайте. Во-первых человек в неполном смысле понимал состав нарушения под названием параджика, что видно из его поста....
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				то что я за, не означает что я готов сам их пристрелить. (параджика) а вот иметь свое мнение это не параджика.


Нет, авусо Вы именно заблуждаетесь, намерение лишить жизни является лишь одним из слагаемых. Параджика складывается из объекта намерения, усилий и результата, если нет одного, в данном случае усилий - то параджики нет. Когда он перейдёт от желания пристреливать непосредственно к пристреливанию - вот тогда он не монах. А до этого он совершает более мелкие проступки.



> Я хотел предостеречь его от возможной роковой ошибки в дальнейшем, когда, высказываясь в пользу чьей-то смерти, он мог совершить параджику. Это отчетливо видно из моего сообщения.


Я не увидел, высказывание жёсткие, эмоциональные, но параджикой этонгазвать нельзя



> Кроме того, я хотел подчеркнуть, что для монаха в высшей степени безнравственно было бы высказываться в пользу восхваления смерти, как бы вы это не квалифицировали. Особенно учитывая, что здесь идет опрос социального мнения. Кроме того, причинно-следственную цепочку от пожелания до результата вы проследить не можете, так что в любом случае лучше воздерживаться от таких слов.
> Таким образом, я не вижу в своем посте неверного понимания Дхаммы, а в вашем это прослеживается, то что вы защищаете такую позицию.


Никто не спорит что желать кому либо смерти это акусала-дхамма.

----------


## Neroli

> Андрей, ты б Гитлера казнил году в 39-41-м?


Я в этой жизни не Андрей, по приговорила бы его на ПЛС.  наверное.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> согласен. но я никого не призываю. ни к убийству ни тем более самоубийству. просто я согласен с тем что есть такие мерзкие ушлепки которым среди людей не место.


Только вот решать это может существо неомраченное. Я вот сейчас, к примеру, нахожусь в крайне затруднительной и сложной ситуации. Создана она другими людьми. Совершенно несправедлива и жестока. Однако, если приглядеться, то происходит-то то, к чему стремимся. Взял кусок кармы и отвалился. И все эти отморозки и нелюди, которые фигурируют в ситуации, на самом деле, неразрывно с ней связаны. Как связаны земля на вашем огороде, ваша небрежность и растущий на огороде лопух с глубокими корнями. Только вот лопух - это ВАШИ омрачения, а не злые татары в шапках киргизских

----------

Dondhup (27.10.2010), Доржик (28.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я в этой жизни не Андрей, по приговорила бы его на ПЛС.  наверное.


Я имел в виду казнь путем теракта, заказного убийства или еще как. Андрей потом уточнил, что он имел в виду иное. В таком случае (после заключения под стражу и т.п.) - конечно да.

----------

Neroli (27.10.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Досточтимые! Нижайше прошу вести дискуссию с отсылками к Канону, а не к личности собеседника. А то закрою тему.

----------

Kittisaro (27.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, Черный Дротик тоже мог бы иначе обезвредить возможного убийцу. Сзади подкрался, бум по башке и в трюм. Такое вот пришо в голову, бить будете?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я не ошибаюсь, уважаемый, внимательней читайте. Во-первых человек в неполном смысле понимал состав нарушения под названием параджика, что видно из его поста:
> 
> Я хотел предостеречь его от возможной роковой ошибки в дальнейшем, когда, высказываясь в пользу чьей-то смерти, он мог совершить параджику. Это отчетливо видно из моего сообщения.
> Кроме того, я хотел подчеркнуть, что для монаха в высшей степени безнравственно было бы высказываться в пользу восхваления смерти, как бы вы это не квалифицировали. Особенно учитывая, что здесь идет опрос социального мнения. Кроме того, причинно-следственную цепочку от пожелания до результата вы проследить не можете, так что в любом случае лучше воздерживаться от таких слов.
> Таким образом, я не вижу в своем посте неверного понимания Дхаммы, а в вашем это прослеживается, то что вы защищаете такую позицию.


скажу так. пока я не монах и даже не саманера то мнение мое публично. вот рясу одену патру в руки возьму тогда высказываться по этому поводу не буду. так как точно найдутся дураки которые мое мнение примут как руководство к действию.

----------

Kittisaro (27.10.2010), Raudex (27.10.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Только вот решать это может существо неомраченное. Я вот сейчас, к примеру, нахожусь в крайне затруднительной и сложной ситуации. Создана она другими людьми. Совершенно несправедлива и жестока. Однако, если приглядеться, то происходит-то то, к чему стремимся. Взял кусок кармы и отвалился. И все эти отморозки и нелюди, которые фигурируют в ситуации, на самом деле, неразрывно с ней связаны. Как связаны земля на вашем огороде, ваша небрежность и растущий на огороде лопух с глубокими корнями. Только вот лопух - это ВАШИ омрачения, а не злые татары в шапках киргизских


круто! попробуйте это разяснять пострадавшим к примеру беслана. или попроще, старику ветерану которого ограбили и избили вдобавок. 

я то согласен что ситуация не односторонняя. но это не значит что если на меня падает камень я должен стоять и ждать удара. 

пс.
народ и откуда в Вас эта обреченная пассивность появляется а? Наш Тысячеблагий учитель нигде не учил быть подобно барану на скотобойне.

----------

Буль (28.10.2010), Этэйла (27.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Раз мы буддисты, то надо рассматривать ПРИЧИНУ, по которой существует смертная казнь, войны, голод, убийства и прочее. И если захотеть ПОВЛИЯТЬ на это явление, то надо убрать причину. А если не повлиять, тогда зачем говорить? В мире ежеминутно кого-то убивают. Убийство через смертную казнь - не такое частое явление, по сравнению с этим. Не вижу разницы в любом убийстве.

Ясно точно только одно - надо как следует САМОМУ воздерживаться от убийства и негативных действий ПО ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ, потому что это не полностью пока в нашей власти. Вон, даже в высказываниях нам не сдержаться.

----------

Ersh (27.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), Этэйла (27.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> круто! попробуйте это разяснять пострадавшим к примеру беслана. или попроще, старику ветерану которого ограбили и избили вдобавок. 
> 
> я то согласен что ситуация не односторонняя. но это не значит что если на меня падает камень я должен стоять и ждать удара. 
> 
> пс.
> народ и откуда в Вас эта обреченная пассивность появляется а? Наш Тысячеблагий учитель нигде не учил быть подобно барану на скотобойне.


А кто сказал про обреченность? Я ж вас не заставляю молиться на этот лопух, чтобы он плодился и размножался и населял землю эту  :Smilie: )) Но вы можете его вырубить, а можете нажать из семян репейного масла и корень использовать в лечебных целях  :Smilie:  А можете вообще ничего не делать и утонуть в зарослях репьев. Вот это будет пассивность

----------


## Neroli

> скажу так. пока я не монах и даже не саманера то мнение мое публично. вот рясу одену патру в руки возьму тогда высказываться по этому поводу не буду. так как точно найдутся дураки которые мое мнение примут как руководство к действию.


Мне кажется, что монах  и даже саманера, одобряющий смерную казнь, даже если он не говорит об этом вслух, - совсем стремно. Параджика, не параджика не  знаю, но докажите, что считать правильным убийство одной группой существ другого существа имеет отношение к Учению Будды?

----------

Zom (27.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), Буль (28.10.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Допустима только если палач реализовал бодхичитту


Реализовавший Бодхичитту, яснее других понимает, что убийство есть его падение в ады.

----------


## Raudex

> Мне кажется, что монах  и даже саманера, одобряющий смерную казнь, даже если он не говорит об этом вслух, - совсем стремно.


«Совсем стрёмно» - убивать, жеалть смерти - «средне стрёмно». Случаи действительно всякие бывают и монахи тоже. А правило Винаи так прокомментировано что б исключить максимально случайную параджику для невиновного. В конце концов желание кому-то смерти лишь умственное состояние, он приходит и уходит, к нему применяются Правильные Усилия и т.д. Нельзя ставить знак равенства между желанием убить и самим убийством.

----------

Neroli (27.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется, что монах  и даже саманера, одобряющий смерную казнь, даже если он не говорит об этом вслух, - совсем стремно. Параджика, не параджика не  знаю, но докажите, что считать правильным убийство одной группой существ другого существа имеет отношение к Учению Будды?


Дело в том, что Сангха - это ещё и социальный институт. И, например, если началась война в которой на буддийский народ напал враг, сложно оставаться в стороне и призывать граждан сложить оружие. Ведь пострадать могут их родные.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010)

----------


## Николай Бе

> Дело в том, что Сангха - это ещё и социальный институт. И, например, если началась война в которой на буддийский народ напал враг, сложно оставаться в стороне и призывать граждан сложить оружие. Ведь пострадать могут их родные.


В очень интересное русло уводите разговор, это действительно Вопрос.
Да, однозначно убийство, но снижает ли силу негативной кармы причины? И насколько (глупый, конечно, вопрос, понятно что не сказать - в 2 раза, в 2,5 раза, но все-таки)...

----------


## Neroli

> «Совсем стрёмно» - убивать, жеалть смерти - «средне стрёмно». Случаи действительно всякие бывают и монахи тоже. А правило Винаи так прокомментировано что б исключить максимально случайную параджику для невиновного. В конце концов желание кому-то смерти лишь умственное состояние, он приходит и уходит, к нему применяются Правильные Усилия и т.д. Нельзя ставить знак равенства между желанием убить и самим убийством.


"Совсем стремно" когда человек омрачение омрачением не считает и избавляться от этого омрачения не желает, а собирается его скрывать. Или я что-то не то увидела и как-то не так поняла?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010), Raudex (27.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Дело в том, что Сангха - это ещё и социальный институт. И, например, если началась война в которой на буддийский народ напал враг, сложно оставаться в стороне и призывать граждан сложить оружие. Ведь пострадать могут их родные.


Монах разве не может просто остаться в стороне, не призывая и не- не призывая?

----------


## Топпер

> В очень интересное русло уводите разговор, это действительно Вопрос.
> Да, однозначно убийство, но снижает ли силу негативной кармы причины? И насколько (глупый, конечно, вопрос, понятно что не сказать - в 2 раза, в 2,5 раза, но все-таки)...


Предположим, что убийство во время оборонительной войны продиктовано в большей степени невежеством т.к. ум не видит варианта как можно обойтись без кровопролития. Если сравнить с убийством под воздействием ненависти, то негативная камма чуть меньше. Но всё-равно это камма убийства.
На практике конечно бывает и так, что обороняющиеся такую борьбу за мир устраивают, что камень на камне не оставляют. Тогда и вовсе разницы не будет.

----------

Николай Бе (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Монах разве не может просто остаться в стороне, не призывая и не- не призывая?


Это лучший вариант. Молится о вразумлении сторон и о мире.

----------

Neroli (27.10.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> "Совсем стремно" когда человек омрачение омрачением не считает и избавляться от этого омрачения не желает, а собирается его скрывать. Или я что-то не то увидела и как-то не так поняла?


Не, "Совсем стремно"? это когда параджику совершают а потом носят чивару типа - всё путём. В каком то патриотическом тайском фильме ("Легенда о Суриотай"?) монах Тхеравады весело и эффективно участвовал в сражении на стороне добрых, против злых, и логика сюжета одобряла это действо. Мол "Вот до чего дошёл личный героизм, что монахи даже стали под ружо"! Конечно это картинка анекдотична, но хорошо показывает что тайский режиссёр считает выше - патриотизм или невозмутимость

----------

Neroli (27.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, "Совсем стремно"? это когда параджику совершают а потом носят чивару типа - всё путём.


Хорошо, я согласна. Пусть будет "средне стремно".  :Smilie:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010), Raudex (27.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не, "Совсем стремно"? это когда параджику совершают а потом носят чивару типа - всё путём. В каком то патриотическом тайском фильме ("Легенда о Суриотай"?) монах Тхеравады весело и эффективно участвовал в сражении на стороне добрых, против злых, и логика сюжета одобряла это действо. Мол "Вот до чего дошёл личный героизм, что монахи даже стали под ружо"! Конечно это картинка анекдотична, но хорошо показывает что тайский режиссёр считает выше - патриотизм или невозмутимость


Так это везде так. Масс медиа в соответствии с генеральным курсом берёт на вооружение.
И у нас так.

Смотреть с 3:15 по 4:05 


Этим дешёвым пафосом окончательно фильм испортили.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2010), Доржик (28.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

Вопрос о смертной казни - это не просто можно или нельзя. Если "общество" говорит "можно", то на чьи-то плечи ложится задача быть палачом. А значит и *кармические последствия.* 

Вопрос - если кто-то делает себя таким "инструментом закона", то кармические последствия распространяются только на того, кто технически приводит закон в действие, или на всю длинную цепь общественных институтов и граждан, кто вольно или невольно способствовал, одобрял и т.п. ?

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос - если кто-то делает себя таким "инструментом закона", то кармические последствия распространяются только на того, кто технически приводит закон в действие, или на всю длинную цепь общественных институтов и граждан, кто вольно или невольно способствовал, одобрял и т.п. ?


На палача и на вынесших приговор.

----------

Raudex (28.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> На палача и на вынесших приговор.


На родственников пострадавших, тех, кто чувствует, что отомщен, нет?

----------


## Dondhup

У них уже другой проступок - злонамеренность а не убийство.

----------


## Neroli

Даа, сложное какое явление.

1) намерение убить - суд и государство
2) убийство - палач
3) удовлетворение от убийства - пострадавшие

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ох, боже ты мой. Тут буддисты или нет?

В самсаре ВСЕ ВЕДЕТ К СТРАДАНИЮ, какое бы действие сушествами самсары не было бы совершено.

Кроме следования Учению Будды. 

Давайте спасать себя и всех профессионально.

----------

Доржик (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> На родственников пострадавших, тех, кто чувствует, что отомщен, нет?


Нет. Они же ни словом ни телом не участвуют в убийстве. А умом убить у простого человека вряд ли выйдет.
У них может случиться камма недоброжелательности.



> 1) намерение убить - суд и государство


Государство - это собирательный термин. У государства каммы нет. Осуждают конкретные люди.

----------


## Zom

> Ох, боже ты мой. Тут буддисты или нет?


))))

----------

Raudex (28.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Дело в том, что Сангха - это ещё и социальный институт. И, например, если началась война в которой на буддийский народ напал враг, сложно оставаться в стороне и призывать граждан сложить оружие. Ведь пострадать могут их родные.


ох, дорогой Топпер ну что же вы говорите. Сангха чисто религиозный институт и буддистам все живые существа одинаково близки, правда по методу=отн.истине конечно разная у них степень просветленности и соответственно разные метды успокоения их сознания следует применять. 

Когда мы говорим о народе, тем более о своем или чужом то это уже социально-двойственная категория и если хотите защитить СВОЙ народ то снимайте обеты и идите воевать или вставайте во главе войска как мирянин. А повоевавши берите обеты и начинайте все сначала если сможете конечно свое воиственное сознание после всего этого успокоить.

Я не могу понять как можно сострадать всем живым существам и одновременно кого из них рассматривать в качестве своего врага. Меня многие терпеть не могут и вроде они как бы мои враги, но если рассматривать ситуацию с точки 8 мирских дхарм, то спокойно реагируя=рассматривая их ненависть, хулу, поношения мы получаем шанс преобразовть возникающий мощный всплеск ответной ненависти, негодования и т.п. в столь же сильное по энергетике блаженство. не могу похвастаться что всегда это удается, но когда ловишь эту негативную энергетику и запускаешь обратный процесс, то результаты интересные. Особенно надо благодарить сварливых, стервозных и просто вьедливых жен и подруг йогинов, кои дремать не дают. Они первые друзья йогинов, а если жена пылинки сдувает и по головке гладит (фигурально, конечно, физически можно), так гнать ее надо, это просто мара какаято., вражина дхармы и отечества, 

правда на моей памяти все жены йогинов стервенели, повидимому йогины силой своего созерцания трансформировали их в гневных юмов.Это определенный вариант вместерожденности нашей с врагами нашими. Можно сменить жену, мужа, место обитания, но если созерцание продолжается то таких же врагов наплодим опять в своем ближайшем окружении. правда есть методы немного успокоить окружение ближайшее и дальнее, но это уже другой разговор.

----------

Доржик (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Есть шанс на раскаяние, а если человека убить -то такого шанса нет.


А чем так хорошо раскаяние смертника? А встречал много раскаявшихся, которые раз за разом повторяли поступки, в которых раз за разом раскаивались. Мне кажется, что очевидность раскаяния тем очевиднее, чем больше в это понятие вносится иллюзорно-утопического - "невозможность повторение ошибочного деяния". Раскаяние - это еще не понимание, а скорее сожаление о совершенном поступке. Конечно, по распространенной буддийской практике можно подменить смысл понятия "раскаяние" на какой-нибудь "буддийский", как традиционно поступают со словом "сострадание", и вложить в него что-нибудь от понимания или осознания, видения истинного пути и правильных поступков..... , чтобы вышло так, что тот, кто раскаялся в содеянном уже никогда в будущем не может поступить так же. Однако, практика показывает, что порой достаточно примитивного неудобства от укуса или даже просто жужания комара, чтобы убийство свершилось вновь, достаточно вида таракана, крысы или мыша, чтобы убийство совершилось массовое - серийное... И всем этим убийствам всегда предшествовали и раскаяния, и понимания ненужности любых убийств.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010), Буль (28.10.2010), Доржик (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А чем так хорошо раскаяние смертника? А встречал много раскаявшихся, которые раз за разом повторяли поступки, в которых раз за разом раскаивались. Мне кажется, что очевидность раскаяния тем очевиднее, чем больше в это понятие вносится иллюзорно-утопического - "невозможность повторение ошибочного деяния". Раскаяние - это еще не понимание, а скорее сожаление о совершенном поступке. Конечно, по распространенной буддийской практике можно подменить смысл понятия "раскаяние" на какой-нибудь "буддийский", как традиционно поступают со словом "сострадание", и вложить в него что-нибудь от понимания или осознания, видения истинного пути и правильных поступков..... , чтобы вышло так, что тот, кто раскаялся в содеянном уже никогда в будущем не может поступить так же. Однако, практика показывает, что порой достаточно примитивного неудобства от укуса или даже просто жужания комара, чтобы убийство свершилось вновь, достаточно вида таракана, крысы или мыша, чтобы убийство совершилось массовое - серийное... И всем этим убийствам всегда предшествовали и раскаяния, и понимания ненужности любых убийств.



Убийство насекомого и человека имеет разную тяжесть кармы, я б сказал несравнимую.
Чем хорошо раскаяние - посмотрите 1 том Ламрима, там подробно все написано.

----------

Доржик (28.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

Наверное, МИлерепу бы казнили за убийство огромного количества людей, если бы в Тибете в те времена существовала подобная исправительно-наказательная система...

----------

Dondhup (28.10.2010), Доржик (28.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Чем хорошо раскаяние - посмотрите 1 том Ламрима, там подробно все написано.


В первом томе есть что-нибудь от Вашего понимания? Если в Ламриме есть все варианты наших пониманий, то может быть написать в шапке сайта "Читайте Ламрим" и закрыть все обсуждения...

----------

Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> В первом томе есть что-нибудь от Вашего понимания? Если в Ламриме есть все варианты наших пониманий, то может быть написать в шапке сайта "Читайте Ламрим" и закрыть все обсуждения...


А зачем Вам понимание Дондупа в данном случае? Читайте "Ламрим" и понимайте слова Будды с комментариями Дже Цонкапы.

----------

Dondhup (28.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> А зачем Вам понимание Дондупа в данном случае? Читайте "Ламрим" и понимайте слова Будды с комментариями Дже Цонкапы.


А зачем мне мое понимание слов Будды из Ламрима или комментарии Дже Цонкапы?

----------


## Нико

> А зачем мне мое понимание слов Будды из Ламрима или комментарии Дже Цонкапы?


А зачем Вам вообще Ваше понимание?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Наверное, МИлерепу бы казнили за убийство огромного количества людей, если бы в Тибете в те времена существовала подобная исправительно-наказательная система...


на одного Миларепу приходится 100 000 неисправимых :Mad:

----------


## Pavel

> А зачем Вам вообще Ваше понимание?


А разве Дондуп меня к своему пониманию отсылал?

Нико, читайте Карла Маркса и Фридриха Энгельса, у них хорошо разъяснено о том, зачем мне мое понимание.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

немного в тему http://www.dhammabrothers.com/

----------


## Нико

> А разве Дондуп меня к своему пониманию отсылал?
> 
> Нико, читайте Карла Маркса и Фридриха Энгельса, у них хорошо разъяснено о том, зачем мне мое понимание.


Так Вы -- марксист-энгелист?  :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> на одного Миларепу приходится 100 000 неисправимых


Так Вы одному даже шанса не дадите?

----------

Dondhup (28.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Так Вы -- марксист-энгелист?


Читайте Шопенгауэра, у него на этот вопрос есть ответ в последней главе его "Философских записок".

----------


## Этэйла

> Так Вы одному даже шанса не дадите?


Ну каие шансы зайк, неубидительно в диспуте)))

----------


## Этэйла

> Читайте Шопенгауэра, у него на этот вопрос есть ответ в последней главе его "Философских записок".


Филасофские записки и батенке Ленина 8 томов былооо ))) там Шопенгауэр отдыхает

----------


## Нико

> Ну каие шансы зайк, неубидительно в диспуте)))


Эко резко Вы сказали... НеубЕдительно в диспуте.... Сами так считаете, или ради иронии просто?

----------


## Нико

> Читайте Шопенгауэра, у него на этот вопрос есть ответ в последней главе его "Философских записок".


А с какого переполоху мне Шопенгауэра вдруг читать?

----------


## Pavel

> А с какого переполоху мне Шопенгауэра вдруг читать?


А мне Ламрим?..

----------


## Этэйла

> Эко резко Вы сказали... НеубЕдительно в диспуте.... Сами так считаете, или ради иронии просто?


Никакой резкости и иронии, я просто за женщин!!!
Диспут для женщин ценная штука, на своем опыте скажу, даже с "матерыми")))(оч от проблем отвлекает и мозгу отдохнуть даёт)))думаю Вы меня поняли

----------

Нико (28.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> С точки зрения буддийской нравственности.


Похоже буддисты не считают смертную казнь безнравственной (см. статистику). 

Сейчас смертную казнь применяют в таких традиционных буддийских странах как Бирма, Китай, Индия, Япония, Корея, Лаос, Монголия, Шри-Ланка (мораторий с 1976 года), Тайвань, Тайланд, Вьетнам, Сингапур. В Бутане смертную казнь отменили в 2004 году, в Непале в 1997 году.

Казнят сейчас в исламских и буддийких странах, а также в США.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А мне Ламрим?..


Та Вы всё же на БФ находитесь, а не на форуме Шопенгауэра, Маркса или Энгельса.

----------


## Pavel

> Та Вы всё же на БФ находитесь, а не на форуме Шопенгауэра, Маркса или Энгельса.


А что, на БФ Шопенгауэр, Маркс и Энгельс прокляты? Я ж просто не в курсе был...., не со зла их имена упомянул.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Похоже буддисты не считают смертную казнь безнравственной (см. статистику). 
> 
> Сейчас смертную казнь применяют в таких традиционных буддийских странах как Бирма, Китай, Индия, Япония, Корея, Лаос, Монголия, Шри-Ланка (мораторий с 1976 года), Тайвань, Тайланд, Вьетнам. В Бутане смертную казнь отменили в 2004 году, в Непале в 1997 году.
> 
> Казнят сейчас в исламских и буддийких странах, а также в США.


Вот это странно.

----------


## Нико

> А что, на БФ Шопенгауэр, Маркс и Энгельс прокляты? Я ж просто не в курсе был...., не со зла их имена упомянул.


НЕ прокляты, просто НЕ ПРИОРИТЕТНЫ. В ответ на совет почитать "Ламрим" тут не гоже советовать почитать вышеназванных авторов.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Похоже буддисты не считают смертную казнь безнравственной (см. статистику). 
> 
> Сейчас смертную казнь применяют в таких традиционных буддийских странах как Бирма, Китай, Индия, Япония, Корея, Лаос, Монголия, Шри-Ланка (мораторий с 1976 года), Тайвань, Тайланд, Вьетнам. В Бутане смертную казнь отменили в 2004 году, в Непале в 1997 году.
> 
> Казнят сейчас в исламских и буддийских странах, а также в США.


В Таиланде буддийские монахи принимают непосредственное участие в процедуре казни, совершая ритуалы над прахом казненных. На вопрос корреспондента, не считает ли буддийский монах неуместным свое участие в тюремной жизни в таком качестве, он ответил: "А что с преступниками целоваться что ли, они сами себе обеспечили своими деяниями такую участь?". Затем монах стал снимать с полок поочередно горшочки с прахом казненных и подробно рассказывать поименно о злодеяниях каждого из этих "горшочков".  Подробнее описать суть участия монаха по отношению к процедуре казни мне не удастся, так как его роль осталась мной так и не понята. Я понял одно: к самой процедуре смертной казни он был вполне лоялен и относился с пониманием и даже соучастием.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> на одного Миларепу приходится 100 000 неисправимых


Я думаю, что если на 100 000 будет хотя бы один *такой случай* без смертельного исхода, овчинка стоит выделки

----------

Александр С (29.10.2010), Нико (28.10.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> НЕ прокляты, просто НЕ ПРИОРИТЕТНЫ. В ответ на совет почитать "Ламрим" тут не гоже советовать почитать вышеназванных авторов.


Для меня Ламрим тоже не приоритетен. И впервые слышу, что на БФ было не гоже советовать что-то отличное от Ламрима или Палийского канона. Думаю, что это слишком частное мнение, раз оно не закреплено в правилах форума.

----------


## Pavel

> Я думаю, что если на 100 000 будет хотя бы один *такой случай* без смертельного исхода, овчинка стоит выделки


Ну да. Принцип дровосеков - "Оно того стоит" или другими словами "лес рубят - щепки летят". Вопрос цены - это основной вопрос волеизъявления. Достоевский же Вам скажет, что все Миларепы с Готамами не стоят и слезы ребенка. И кто из вас двоих прав в своих оценках?

----------


## Нико

> Для меня Ламрим тоже не приоритетен. И впервые слышу, что на БФ было не гоже советовать что-то отличное от Ламрима или Палийского канона. Думаю, что это слишком частное мнение, раз оно не закреплено в правилах форума.


Не знаю, в правилах ли форума пропагандировать идеологию, которая причинила большой вред буддизму. Типа, Мао сказал: "Религия -- опиум для народа"?

----------


## Нико

> Ну да. Принцип дровосеков - "Оно того стоит" или другими словами "лес рубят - щепки летят". Вопрос цены - это основной вопрос волеизъявления. Достоевский же Вам скажет, что все Миларепы с Готамами не стоят и слезы ребенка. И кто из вас двоих прав в своих оценках?


Ну Вы даёте...

----------


## Нико

А кто, кстати, модератор на данном форуме?

----------


## Pavel

> Не знаю, в правилах ли форума пропагандировать идеологию, которая причинила большой вред буддизму. Типа, Мао сказал: "Религия -- опиум для народа"?


А почему Вы вспомнили о Мао и зачем пропагандируете его антирелигиозную идею на БФ?

----------


## Нико

> А почему Вы вспомнили о Мао и зачем пропагандируете его антирелигиозную идею на БФ?


Ваши речи навеяли.... А кто что пропагандирует -- большой вопрос.

----------


## Этэйла

Межбуддийский форум, ну думаю здесь допустимы диспуты (т.е. словесные батлы),  диспуты для учащихся придумали для того чтобы выплескивать на ружу все то что внутри т.к. люди видут определенный образ жизни... в этом нет ничего плохого для буддизма, если короче то разрядка такая Ник, в ней можно учавствовать и нет, всегда есть выбор или просто игнорить имхо конечно

----------

Нико (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю, в правилах ли форума пропагандировать идеологию, которая причинила большой вред буддизму. Типа, Мао сказал: "Религия -- опиум для народа"?


Это сказал Карл Маркс. И в общем то правильно сказал. Часто так и есть.

----------

Pavel (29.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> ох, дорогой Топпер ну что же вы говорите. Сангха чисто религиозный институт и буддистам все живые существа одинаково близки,


Санга во многом социальный и политический институт. 



> Когда мы говорим о народе, тем более о своем или чужом то это уже социально-двойственная категория и если хотите защитить СВОЙ народ то снимайте обеты и идите воевать или вставайте во главе войска как мирянин. А повоевавши берите обеты и начинайте все сначала если сможете конечно свое воиственное сознание после всего этого успокоить.
> 
> Я не могу понять как можно сострадать всем живым существам и одновременно кого из них рассматривать в качестве своего врага. Меня многие терпеть не могут и вроде они как бы мои враги, но если рассматривать ситуацию с точки 8 мирских дхарм, то спокойно реагируя=рассматривая их ненависть, хулу, поношения мы получаем шанс преобразовть возникающий мощный всплеск ответной ненависти, негодования и т.п. в столь же сильное по энергетике блаженство. не могу похвастаться что всегда это удается, но когда ловишь эту негативную энергетику и запускаешь обратный процесс, то результаты интересные. Особенно надо благодарить сварливых, стервозных и просто вьедливых жен и подруг йогинов, кои дремать не дают. Они первые друзья йогинов, а если жена пылинки сдувает и по головке гладит (фигурально, конечно, физически можно), так гнать ее надо, это просто мара какаято., вражина дхармы и отечества,


Какой махровый идеализм.  :Confused: 
С такими взглядами Буддизм бы не стал мировой религией.

----------


## Нико

> Это сказал Карл Маркс. И в общем то правильно сказал. Часто так и есть.


А зачем Вы тогда монахом стали, если Маркс, "в общем-то, правильно сказал"?

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем Вы тогда монахом стали, если Маркс, "в общем-то, правильно сказал"?


Была нужда.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.10.2010), Raudex (28.10.2010), Дондог (02.04.2011), Нико (28.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

> А зачем Вы тогда монахом стали


Не корректно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Извините за свои 5 коп
Ерш правда закрывайте  эту тему, а Андрею еще скажу, что для диспута надумывайте другие темы, хотя бы изученные и в которых вы плаваете относительно буддийских воззрений!(Андрей только не жалуйтесь, здесь без перехода на личности)

----------

Dorjela (01.12.2010), Raudex (28.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Топпер поддерживает не все тома Маркса :Smilie:  И Маркс может же сказать что-то разумное? :EEK!: 

Многие верующие и правда не понимают, что делают. Они могут по наущению своих духовных отцов даже убить невинных. И даже применить к ним смертную казнь на костре. Религиозный "опиум" дают обычно, чтобы получить власть над агнцами. 

А Топпер, как видно, умница - человек обширных знаний и с точной памятью. Это буддийский подход. Небось, он и Ламрим прочитал для общего образования, не упирался, как Павел :Wink:

----------

Pavel (29.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> А мне Ламрим?..


Дело Ваше , не хотите не читайте.
Но для тех кто хочет узнать как очищать дурную карму и что такое раскаяние полезно почитать Ламрим.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер поддерживает не все тома Маркса И Маркс может же сказать что-то разумное?
> 
> Многие верующие и правда не понимают, что делают. Они могут по наущению своих духовных отцов даже убить невинных. И даже применить к ним смертную казнь на костре. Религиозный "опиум" дают обычно, чтобы получить власть над агнцами.


Плюс бывает, что люди сами уходят в иллюзии, которые может создать религия (в т.ч. и буддизм), а не практикуют и не исследуют своё ум.



> А Топпер - умница. Человек обширных знаний и с точной памятью.


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 



> Небось, он и Ламрим прочитал для общего образования, не упирался, как Павел


И не раз. Последние тома, правда очень давно. А первые три и сейчас периодически с полки снимаю.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Топпер поддерживает не все тома Маркса И Маркс может же сказать что-то разумное?
> 
> Многие верующие и правда не понимают, что делают. Они могут по наущению своих духовных отцов даже убить невинных. И даже применить к ним смертную казнь на костре. Религиозный "опиум" дают обычно, чтобы получить власть над агнцами. 
> 
> А Топпер, как видно, еловек обширных знаний и с точной памятью. Это буддийский подход. Небось, он и Ламрим прочитал для общего образования, не упирался, как Павел


Согласна. У Маркса много хороших идей было. А убиение невинных или их проклятие -- распространённое явление в религии..Даже в наши дни. Топперу -- респект.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну да. Принцип дровосеков - "Оно того стоит" или другими словами "лес рубят - щепки летят". Вопрос цены - это основной вопрос волеизъявления. Достоевский же Вам скажет, что все Миларепы с Готамами не стоят и слезы ребенка. И кто из вас двоих прав в своих оценках?


Обязательно сообщите ему как со мной связаться

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это сказал Карл Маркс. И в общем то правильно сказал. Часто так и есть.


В смысле дарует облегчение?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> В смысле дарует облегчение?


Во времена Маркса вкладывали скорее именно такое значение. Тогда о вредных последствиях опиума меньше знали.
Но и нынешнее значение - зависимости и ухода от реальности тоже со счетов сбрасывать не стоит.

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буддизм еще тогда не был популярен в Европе. Да и Тибет себе потихоньку практиковал у себя :Smilie:  

А то бы, не сомневаюсь, Маркс взял бы буддийские идеи на вооружение :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Он вообще-то был хороший аналитик окружающей реальности, и по-своему желал добра людям. А уж логически мыслил прелестно :Cool:  

Я знаю некоторых буддистов, которые за Будду могут побить :Smilie:  Так что "опиум", это прежде всего неведенье.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я думаю, что если на 100 000 будет хотя бы один *такой случай* без смертельного исхода, овчинка стоит выделки


ну для начала он как минимум должен обратится к Дхарме.
так что в современном мире на 100 000 000 заключенных даже намека на Миларепу не встретить.

----------


## Нико

> ну для начала он как минимум должен обратится к Дхарме.
> так что в современном мире на 100 000 000 заключенных даже намека на Миларепу не встретить.


Это Ваше личное мнение?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

конечно личное. я бы даже сказал сугубо личное

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А мое личное авторитетное мнение - НЕ ЗНАЮ, можно ли встретить или не встретить Миларепу на такое кол-во заключенных. Ибо обладаю очень сильным неведеньем пока по поводу. Мне НЕ ВИДНО. А пока не видно - уверенности нет.

Но у меня есть такое внутреннее ощущение, что ВСЕ ВОЗМОЖНО в мире относительного :Smilie:  Конкретно той совокупностью под названием "Миларепа" - нет, думаю, сделаться не получится :Smilie: 

Рассуждаю примерно так. По логике причинно-следственной связи, если сложатся соответствующие причины и условия - вот он вам - появился Миларепа. Сначала он был в силу причин и условий плохой, потом стал в силу причин и условий мудрый :Smilie:  

Правда, думаю, что Миларепа был один такой :Smilie:  Жаль, что и Марпа один был такой. Но для каждого "миларепы", думаю, есть свой "марпа".

А кто сказал, что должен быть какой-то конкретный временной отрезок и конкретное место для становления "Миларепой"? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А кто сказал, что должен быть какой-то конкретный временной отрезок и конкретное место для становления "Миларепой"?


Вот именно, что никто не гарантирует, что подобие Миларепы не может проявиться среди бывших преступников, например. Относительная реальность может родить из себя всё, что угодно. И проститутки, и нищие могут оказаться даками и дакинями.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ну для начала он как минимум должен обратится к Дхарме.
> так что в современном мире на 100 000 000 заключенных даже намека на Миларепу не встретить.


"регулярно слушал учения и практиковал Дхарму Будды" - это, пардон, как?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конкретно той совокупностью под названием "Миларепа" - нет, думаю, сделаться не получится


"Из Сияющей Пустоты может проявиться все, что угодно. При наличии вторичных причин" ЧННР  :Smilie:  Оптимистичней, Пема, оптимистичней  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (28.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Оптимистичней? Да ну :Cool:  Я предпочитаю быть просто спокойной и радостной :Stick Out Tongue:  Безпочвенных оптимизмов не имею, закладываю причинно-следственную связь в нужном направлении, как могу, и все тут :Confused: 

Опираясь на те источники, которы мне попадались, думаю, все, что угодно появляется, но даже Будды имеют разные имена и явленое прошлое. С чего бы это? :EEK!: 

По крайней мере у меня сложилось такое мнение, что все течет и все изменяется постоянно, но имеет некоторую направленность и неповторимость, типа, что нельзя дважды войти в один и тот же поток :Smilie:  Или тогда нужно будет выяснять вопрос, а обратимо ли состояние Будды.

Так что исторический злодей под именем Миларепа, реализовавшийся полностью, думаю, в том же виде вряд ли повторится. ИМХОХОХО :Wink: 

Надеюсь, что другим злодеям попадется грамотный и сострадательный мудрый человек рядом и возьмет на себя ответственность не отпускать их на многие жизни. Вот тогда-то можно будет хоть как-то говорить об отмене смертной казни. Пусть у них хоть какой-то маленький благой плодик для этого взойдет.

А вообще, закон созревания плодов дурной кармы тут кто-то рассматривает? В силу какой их кармы эти люди приговорены к смертной казни? И что каждый из нас не сидит сейчас ночь перед собственной казнью только потому, что наша дурная карма пока не нашла условий для такого проявления? Но потенциально это может случиться хоть завтра. Вспомнить хотя бы массовые геноциды.

----------


## Буль

> Убийство насекомого и человека имеет разную тяжесть кармы, я б сказал несравнимую.


Убийство одного ЖС отличается от убийства другого ЖС? Дискриминация по типу тела?

----------


## Dondhup

Убийство Архата, отца или матери, нанесения вреда телу Будды приводит к неизбежному попаданию в ад в следующей жизни. Убийство другого живого существа не обязательно ведет к рождению в аду. Сила действия зависит от объекта, мотивации, есть раскаяние или нет, есть радость или нет  и т.п. В Ламриме есть об этом подробно.

----------

Joy (28.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот именно, что никто не гарантирует, что подобие Миларепы не может проявиться среди бывших преступников, например. Относительная реальность может родить из себя всё, что угодно. И проститутки, и нищие могут оказаться даками и дакинями.


Многие Великие Учителя были нищими. Например известный Учитель по комментария которого в Гоман дацане изучают Дхарму.

----------


## Буль

> Сила действия зависит от объекта


Поясни, пожалуйста, подробнее про зависимость от объекта.

----------


## Dondhup

(1) Убиение
Хотя в «Собрании [установленного]» говорится о пяти [составляющих]: объекте, представлении, помысле, клеше и завершении,—три средние [можно]
свести к «помыслу» и добавить «исполнение». Получается четыре: основа, помысел, исполнение и завершение. Такое описание удобно для понимания и не
противоречит Замыслу [Татхагаты].
Итак, объект убиения—живое существо; однако, имея в виду, что, если убьешь самого себя, то грех будет исполнен, но не завершен, [Асанга] в «Уровнях йогической практики» сказал [точнее]: «другое живое существо».
Помысел тройствен: (1) Представление—четырех
видов: представление об «объекте»—живом существе
как о живом существе или как о не-существе, пред-
ставление о не-существе как о не-существе или как
о живом существе. Первое и третье представления
безошибочны, а второе и четвертое ошибочны.
Притом, если начинаешь исполнение [убийства]
с конкретным намерением, например: «Убью только
Девадатту»,—[но] по ошибке убиваешь Яджану, то
это не самый настоящий грех [убиения]: для такого
требуется безошибочное представление. Если же во
время исполнения имеешь общее намерение: «Убью
всякого, кто попадется»,—то безошибочное пред-
ставление не требуется.
Знайте, что это правило действительно и для
остальных девяти [грехов].
(2) Клеша—какой-нибудь из трех «ядов»
(3) Намерение—желание убить.
Исполнение:
(1) Исполнитель
Нет разницы—совершил ли [убийство] сам, побу-
дил ли других совершить его или соучаствовал в нем.
(2) Средство исполнения
Оно может быть всякое: оружие, яд, заклинание и т.д.
Завершение—смерть, вследствие исполнения, дру-
гого [существа]; моментальная или отсроченная.
К тому же в «Сокровищнице» сказано:
«Если [убийца] умирает раньше
или одновременно [с жертвой],
подлинного [убиения] нет,
поскольку зародилось другое тело286».
[Мы] тоже согласны с этим.

----------


## Dondhup

Разъяснение тяжести
Оно [состоит] из двух:
(1) разъяснения тяжести десяти «путей» кармы и
(2) краткого обзора источников силы деяний.
(1)
[Тяжесть зависит] от пяти [факторов].
Если взять, например, убиение, то тяжкое по
помыслу совершается из-за трех «ядов».
Тяжкое по исполнению—когда радуются, ликуют,
совершив, совершая или намереваясь совершить убие-
ние; сами совершают его или других побуждают
113 б
296 НИЗШАЯ ЛИЧНОСТЬ: СРЕДСТВА К ДОСТИЖЕНИЮ СЧАСТЬЯ
совершить и хвалят их за это; когда радуются, видя
[других], совершающих подобное; совершают [убие-
ние], долго помышляя о нем; когда постоянно пре-
даются [убиению] и убивают сразу много [существ];
убивают, подвергнув жестоким пыткам; убивают,
угрозами побудив к совершению недостойного по-
ступка; когда убивают слабого, страдающего, нище-
го, стонущего жалобным голосом или плачевно мо-
лящего о пощаде.
Оно тяжко из-за отсутствия «противоядий»—когда
пропускают целый день без всякой [религиозной]
практики; не соблюдают Однодневного обета [в тече-
ние] полумесяца299 или восьмого, четырнадцатого и
пятнадцатого [числа], не практикуют время от вре-
мени даяния, добродетелей, исповедания в [проступ-
ках], поклонов, [почтительного] вставания, склады-
вания ладоней, благоговения и т.д.; не испытывают
время от времени стыда и сильного раскаяния перед
собой и другими; не достигают мирского избавления
от страстей или прямого постижения Дхармы.300
[Убиение] тяжко из-за неправильных побуждений,
когда убивают, исходя из взглядов, что [кровавые]
жертвоприношения—это Дхарма; или когда убивают,
опираясь на всевозможные неправильные воззрения,
вроде того, что: «Поскольку Господь создал скот ради
потребления в [пищу], то нет зла, хотя и убиваешь их».
Тяжко по своему объекту—когда убивают большое
животное, человека или его плод; отца, мать, брата
или сестру; Учителя и т.п. или любящего тебя [чело-
века]; Наставника, Бодхисаттву, Архата или Пратье-
кабудду; а также когда, зная, что Татхагату убить
нельзя, со злым умыслом ранят его.

Противоположности этих пяти факторов [делают
грех] убиения нетяжким.

Ламрим 1 том

----------


## Нико

> Многие Великие Учителя были нищими. Например известный Учитель по комментария которого в Гоман дацане изучают Дхарму.


Джамьян Шепа?

----------


## Dondhup

Да  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Да


А где почитать его намтар? Я мало что знаю о его жизни...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Несмотры на чехарду, я все-таки еще пару слов напишу про плоды кармы. 

Маньяки и преступники родились в человеческом теле, значит, хоть какой-то плод благой кармы проявился. Много людей было казнено за цвет кожи, за нацию, за инакомыслие, за нечаянное убийство. Но их плоды дурной кармы встретились с подходящими условиями. Точно так же и наши плоды дурной кармы, которые у нас не избыты, могут завтра получить блаоприятные условия для развития. 

Мы наверняка убивали когда-то себе подобных. Наверняка убивали и других людей. Разница между нами и теми, кто идет на эшафот только в том, что условий пока нет. Завтра я могу поехать в какую-нибудь стабильную страну, где неожиданно произойдет государственный переворот, и......Меня эта мысль всегда поражает.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Да


Даши Жамсо лама рассказал такую историю про своего наставника Джамьяна Шепу. Даши Жамсо лама сидел в ретрите и долгое время не получалось ничего достигать в плане шамадхи. В тексте было написано что в течение такого то времени будет то-то и то-то и так не происходило. Он уже почти отчаялся и начал говорит вспоминать своего Гуру. Джамьян Шепа носил с собой мешочек с песком, сверху была цампа, мука жареная. И когда ему предлагали еду, он показывал этот мешочек и говорил у меня есть еда, все в порядке. И Даши Жамсо лама вспоминая как терпел нужду его Гуру тоже говорит стал терпеть и потом все сложилось хорошо.

----------

Dondhup (29.10.2010), Нико (28.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Несмотры на чехарду, я все-таки еще пару слов напишу про плоды кармы. 
> 
> Маньяки и преступники родились в человеческом теле, значит, хоть какой-то плод благой кармы проявился. Много людей было казнено за цвет кожи, за нацию, за инакомыслие, за нечаянное убийство. Но их плоды дурной кармы встретились с подходящими условиями. Точно так же и наши плоды дурной кармы, которые у нас не избыты, могут завтра получить блаоприятные условия для развития. 
> 
> Мы наверняка убивали когда-то себе подобных. Наверняка убивали и других людей. Разница между нами и теми, кто идет на эшафот только в том, что условий пока нет.


В комментарии на Ламрим, Делам - Путь блаженства написано, что мы рождались во всех формах жизни бесчисленное количество раз. Рождались в каком-то месте бесчисленное количество раз. Нет преступлений которые мы бы не совершали. Маньяками были бесчисленное количество раз.

----------

Dondhup (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Убийство одного ЖС отличается от убийства другого ЖС? Дискриминация по типу тела?


По типу ума. Кто ближе к просветлению - убить того тяжелее. Вы думаете, что убийство муравья равнозначно убийству человека?

----------

Joy (28.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я предпочитаю быть просто спокойной и радостной


Ну тогда спокойно и радостно "Да, Лёня, и так бывает"  :Stick Out Tongue:  А то я так дуууумаю, данифигаподооообного

----------


## Dron

> Джамьян Шепа носил с собой мешочек с песком, сверху была цампа, мука жареная. И когда ему предлагали еду, он показывал этот мешочек и говорил у меня есть еда, все в порядке.


для чего он так поступал?

----------


## Dondhup

> А где почитать его намтар? Я мало что знаю о его жизни...


Я к сожалению текста не видел, нам монах из Гомана рассказывал.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Например бывает, что убивают человека, бывает, что убивают скот разной величины (крупный, мелкий рогатый скот и так далее, кончая курицей). Самый большой грех, связанный с убийством — это убийство человека. И далее убийство можно классифицировать по качеству и по размерам убитого существа.
> 
> По размерам. Например, убийство крупного рогатого скота отличается от убийства курицы, поскольку чем меньше тело, тем меньше страдания испытывает это тело.
> 
> По качеству. Если мы будем рассматривать убийство с этой точки зрения, то даже в убийстве человека мы можем различать убийство простого человека и такое убийство, как убийство отца или матери, или архата. Качественно это совсем другое убийство и результат этого проступка безмерен. Мы объединяем вместе убийство отца, матери и архата, и в этом есть большой смысл. Если вы не убиваете, но только лишь наносите какой-либо вред отцу или матери, или архату, то этот вред приносит безмерный отрицательный результат. Грех этого деяния — безмерный. В то же время, если вы приносите этим существам — отцу, матери или архату — хотя бы малейшую пользу (не говоря уже о совершении большого благодеяния), то положительный результат подобной пользы также безмерен.


Вот,я нашла у геше Джамьянга Кенце http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz...i_beloy_tary/8


Другой ссылки я не нашла.

----------

Dondhup (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

У нас ещё делают классификацию животных на хищных/не хищных. Диких/ принадлежащих кому-либо.

----------

Raudex (29.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Конечно, это же логично. Чем больше совокупный вред  и хуже состояние ума нанесшего вред тем тяжелее карма.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Санга во многом социальный и политический институт. 
> 
> Какой махровый идеализм. 
> С такими взглядами Буддизм бы не стал мировой религией.


хотелось бы узнать подробнее в чем и как сангха становится социальным и полит институтом и как лично Топпер оценивает эту тенденцию.

 а мировая религия=буддизм повидимому тоже опиум для народа по взглядам Топпера? или какойто послабее или посильнее наркотик.

----------


## Топпер

> хотелось бы узнать подробнее в чем и как сангха становится социальным и полит институтом и как лично Топпер оценивает эту тенденцию.


В древней истории принятие той или иной религии было связанно с политикой по объединению небольших княжеств в крупные государства. 
Например, в Таиланде Сангха - государствообразующая религия. В странах Индокитая и Шри-Ланке Сангха на определённых этапах играла роль проводника национальных интересов и знамени национального интереса.

----------

Raudex (29.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, ну некошерно


Тогда уберу.

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В древней истории принятие той или иной религии также было связанно с политикой по объединению небольших княжеств в крупные государства. 
> Например, в Таиланде Сангха - государствообразующая религия. В странах Индокитая и Шри-Ланке Сангха на определённых этапах играла роль проводника национальных интересов и знамени национального интереса. В Тибете Сангха стала выразителем реакционной политики старого Тибета. Политики теократии и власти крупных феодалов опирающихся на поддержку Запада и работающих против Китая. А в Бурятии наоборот. Та же Сангха выразитель идей национального возраждения.


если госструктуры входили в сангху в лице своих членов как буддисты и ученики буддийских учителей, то возможно это было и положительной ролью, но как только сангха начинала идти на поводу у САНСАРЫ, то это уже служанка госструктур и вся структура буддийская рушится, так как первой драгоценностью становится госструктура с прибеганием к ней и к ее идеологии (вторая новая драгоценность) и к чиновникам (третья новая драгоценность), ну а потом уже мал-мало к своим прежним будд драгоцен прибегали по нужде: погадать, ритуалы почитать для дома для семьи, для домашнего хозяйства. Кстати, включенность возрождения буддизма в Бурятии в мирские структуры (очень большую роль в возрождении играли мирские люди с их приземленным пониманием ) и обуславливает возрождение больше этнографической формы буддизма и отстраненность от ньингмапинских и дзогченовско-махамудринских вариантов. 




> В некоторых видах послабее опиума. В некоторых видах - посильнее


уход от ответа. Если дхарма лекарство а будда, учитель и т.д.  суть врач, то как же можно говорить о дхарме как об опиуме. Скорее это можно говорить о тех верующих кои уже загибаются от своих клеш и им нужна срочно реанимация или криком кричат от страданий своей неблагой кармы.

----------


## Pavel

> По типу ума. Кто ближе к просветлению - убить того тяжелее. Вы думаете, что убийство муравья равнозначно убийству человека?


Любопытно. Раз тяжесть убийства прежде всего зависит от близости убиенного к просветлению, то хотелось бы понять, а собственно чем вообще тяжесть убийства столь тяжка, почему убивать плохо? Как-то не выглядит ответ о том, что убивать плохо, ибо это каким-то образом мешает просветлению, убедительным.

Мне помнится о том, что говорится об отказе от убийства на основании осознания страдательности для любого ЖС смерти. Разве нам что-то известно о том, что муравей страдает, умирая, меньше человека?

----------


## Pavel

> Конечно, это же логично. Чем больше совокупный вред  и хуже состояние ума нанесшего вред тем тяжелее карма.


Кажется, тогда уместо поговорить и о совокупной карме, раз уж обнаруживается совокупный вред, затем о совокупном уме и совокупной ответственности за совершенные совокупные поступки?

----------


## Dondhup

В данном контексте я имел в виду то какой вред наноситься поступком убийства живого существа. Наверно использовал неудачную формулировку.

----------


## Dondhup

Только что посмотрел фильм "Немыслемое" http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/430519/
На меня он произвел сильное впечатление как раз в тему дискуссии.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

очень ложный и пафосный фильм. типа у них  специалисты дознаватели настолько святые что даже под угрозой ядерного взрыва в городе ребенка не тронут. ХА! ПОД УГРОЗОЙ ЯДЕРНОГО ВЗРЫВА Я ТРОНУ КОГО УГОДНО И КАК УГОДНО.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Pavel. Считается, что убийство муравья не может сравниться с убийством матери или отца или архата  по тяжести. Имеется ввиду, что карма от убийства зависит не только от того, какое существо и насколько страдает, и каких оно размеров. 

Прежде всего убийство происходит в силу кармы и аффектов убийцы и, вероятно, зависит также насколько тяжелее было решиться на это убийство(предполагаю из слов Кен Ринпоче), тем более  убийство человека близкого или зная  о его качествах, гораздо сложнее, как мне кажется. И оно происходит с бОльшим осознанием и злонамеренностью, возможно. Курица и мать у многих, если не наработаны как следует Четыре Безмерные, это не одно и то же. И это вызывает разные результаты, которые откладываются на их карме. Тоесть, чем больше человек приложил сознательного усилия  в убийстве существа, которое ему сделало много добра, тем тяжелее последствия.

http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz...i_beloy_tary/9




> Вернемся к теме убийства и к четырем результатам, которые следуют за убийством. Первый из них называется созревшим результатом. Созревший результат проявляется в рождении, которое мы получаем как следствие совершенного нами убийства. Если это крупное убийство, то тогда созревшим результатом будет рождение в аду, адским существом. Созревший результат может быть большим — это рождение в аду, средним — это рождение в мире голодных духов, и малым — это рождение животным. Это все созревший результат — рождение.
> 
> Второй тип результата называется результатом, соответствующим своей причине.
> 
> Он распадается на два результата:
> 
> Первый результат — результат, сходный по опыту. Например, совершив убийство и по созревшему результату переродившись в аду, а затем изменив что-то и переродившись человеком, мы испытываем результат, соответствующий причине в виде опыта, то есть наша человеческая жизнь может быть короткой или полной болезней. Это и есть результат, соответствующий причине в виде опыта. Опыта чего? Страдания. Родившись человеком, мы испытываем этот результат в виде короткой жизни, болезни и так далее.
> Вторая разновидность результата, соответствующего причине, — это результат наличия склонности. Если мы, например, совершили убийство и через какие-то рождения вновь рождаемся человеком, то мы можем испытывать склонность к убийству. И вот это наличие склонности к убийству как раз и является второй разновидностью результата, соответствующего причине.
> 
> ...





> Если было убито животное, то мы можем не чувствовать или не думать о муках животного, которое мы убиваем, но животное испытывает эти муки, и этот опыт страдания остается в нашем сознании как результат совершенного нами недобродетельного поступка, и поэтому наша жизнь становится короче или наполняется болезнями. Мы испытываем на себе результат проступка, который совершили, переживаем страдание, сходное с тем, которое испытывало животное, когда мы его убивали.
> 
> Следующий результат - сходный по действию. Если мы совершили проступок убийства, то в будущих жизнях, даже при благоприятном рождении, у нас в душе остается некая склонность к этому действию, к совершению такого же поступка. Например, склонность к убийству, если совершали убийство в прежних жизнях.
> 
> Четвертый результат, преобладающий, связан с местом, или экологией. Это то, что не относится к нашему сознанию, а проявляется во внешней среде. Этот экологический результат может выражаться, например, в том, что попадаешь в место, где людей изнуряют дожди или жара. Если человек занимается земледелием, то не родит земля. Если человек занимается скотоводством, то скот плохо дает молоко. Вот такие вещи происходят, если было совершено убийство.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне помнится о том, что говорится об отказе от убийства на основании осознания страдательности для любого ЖС смерти. Разве нам что-то известно о том, что муравей страдает, умирая, меньше человека?


С такой постановкой вопроса мы до абсурда можем дойти. Когда приравняем цену человеческой жизни с ценой жизни муравья.

----------

Dorjela (02.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> С такой постановкой вопроса мы до абсурда можем дойти. Когда приравняем цену человеческой жизни с ценой жизни муравья.


Я не предлагаю ничего приравнивать - абсурдов действительно и без моего участия хватает. Просто хотелось бы "ссылочку" на разъяснение момента о зависимости тяжести убийства от "социальных последствий". Дело в том, что еще по В.И. Ленину помнится идея о том, что наказание должно быть пропорционально социальной опасности преступления. Эта идея до сих пор с той или иной последовательностью реализуется в законодательстве. Вот и хотелось найти более древний и авторитетный аналог этой же идеи. А точнее хотелось бы не столько аналогичного взгляда на наказание, сколько указания на то, что мир именно так и устроен, т.е. что карма именно так и работает, как хотелось бы Ленину.

----------


## Топпер

> А точнее хотелось бы не столько аналогичного взгляда на наказание, сколько указания на то, что мир именно так и устроен, т.е. что карма именно так и работает, как хотелось бы Ленину.


Самое тяжёлое по каммическим последствиям убийство - это убийство Архата т.к. он достиг Ниббаны при жизни. Сюда же относят убийство родителей, как давших жизнь.
Никто и никогда не пытался поставить каммически негативные последствия от этих деяний на одну полку с убийством муравья.

Чуть менее тяжкое - убийство тех, кто находится на ступенях святости. Ещё чуть менее тяжкое тех, кто занимается духовной практикой и принял обеты брахмачарьи или аналогичные.
Далее идёт убийство обычного человека, как потенциально могущего достичь Ниббаны в этой жизни.
И на значительном расстоянии после этого идёт убийство животных. Они не могут достичь Ниббаны в этой жизни.

----------


## Pavel

> Тоесть, чем больше человек приложил сознательного усилия  в убийстве существа, которое ему сделало много добра, тем тяжелее последствия.


И как же можно сравнить мои усилия по убиению муравья (муравейника) с усилиями Чикатило по убиению человека? Мои усилия могут быть во сто крат более серьезными, чем усилия этого маньяка. А другому так и вовсе требуются усилия, чтобы в своей злобе не убить, ему только дай слабину....  :Smilie:  Как-то не обнаруживается мной связь между личными усилиями по убиению и последствиями. Если честно, то я и раньше не обнаруживал связи между намерениями и результатом поступка, как и те, кто придумал: "благими намерениями дорога в ад вымощена".

Так же я всегда считал, что В.И. Ленин, отписавший приказ-телеграмму по поводу расстрела "самарских проституток", за жизни этих куда более ответственен, чем те люди, что в каждом отдельном случае под этот приказ совершили его исполнение. Да и международные суды солдат освобождали от ответственности за злодеяния на оккупированных территориях, а высших офицеров, которые приказы отдавали, казнили или посадили пожизненно. Тут тебе и мнение общественности на предмет ответственности и карма в действии. 

Хотя про карму всегда можно сказать, что офицеры может быть при жизни искупили своей отсидкой, а солдаты теперь в адах... Но это все не важно. Важно другое: какая связь, например не между количеством отнятых жизней, а качеством той единственной, что отнята? Почему осознанно сгубить в муках огненной мучительной смерти муравейник с тысячами ни в чем не повинных жизней - это меньший грех, чем убийство закоренелого мучителя-душегуба лишь по той причине, что последний является человеком? Какая ценность в его человеческой жизни, если вся она нацелена на агрессию, убийство и презрение к окружающему миру? 

У меня собака не способна на то, на что способны некоторые люди, а ее убить за просто так будет меньшим грехом, чем того, кто по мнению людей заслуживает смерти? Про усилия здесь как-то не прокатывает, ведь на собаку умную и ласковую да еще и свою рука итак не поднимется, а вот если тот злодей да на мою собачку покусится, то.... никаких особых усилий не потребуется, скорее усилия, чтобы сдержать себя от преждевременной агрессии.

----------


## Pavel

> Самое тяжёлое по каммическим последствиям убийство - это ...


Я правильно понимаю, что никаких особых разъяснений на этот счет нет, а есть лишь такое распределение последствий, передаваемое нам мудрецами?

----------


## Топпер

> Я правильно понимаю, что никаких особых разъяснений на этот счет нет, а есть лишь такое распределение последствий, передаваемое нам мудрецами?


Правильно. 
Все последствия каммы видит только Будда. Но конкретные механизмы с помощью которого можно было бы произвести каммический инженеринг у нас отсутствуют. Только приблизительно даются оценки. Приблизительные я привёл.
Точно оценивает только царь Яма.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (29.10.2010), Pavel (29.10.2010), Пема Дролкар (29.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Точно оценивает только царь Яма.


Кстати есть такое мнение, что царь Яма был использован Буддой по аналогии с остальными брахманскими концепциями. То есть по сути означал видение умирающим или умершим своей дальшейшей участи, одновременно с автоматически возникающим угрызением совести, а не реального божества, которое дословно приказывает чертям-подопечным тащить его на сковордоку -).

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати есть такое мнение, что царь Яма был использован Буддой по аналогии с остальными брахманскими концепциями. То есть по сути означал видение умирающим или умершим своей дальшейшей участи, одновременно с автоматически возникающим угрызением совести, а не реального божества, которое дословно приказывает чёртям-подопечным тащить его в ад -).


Понятно, что Яма - это рассказ с т.з. относительной истины, а не абсолютной.

----------


## Zom

> Понятно, что Яма - это рассказ с т.з. относительной истины, а не абсолютной.


Ну вообще в самой сутте это не очень понятно.

----------


## Этэйла

Закройте тему пожалуйста, очень много негатива, а кто еЁ поднял, и сам  не учавствует активно в заданом воросе, опросе это о чем говорит  ... имхо конечно, Вас Андрей уже даже не реально игнорить, пусть я в бане посижу, за переход, но Вы сплошной негативизм и вопросы у вас тупизной разлагаются ничего личного, но Ваше чванство (еели кто не знает термина из Шекспира приведу), тошнит короче, как и тема про соседа которого Вы затопили и много всего, я мужчин стараюсь ни по какой дороге не посылать, а здесь дорожка протоптана и плиз...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Откуда ж такая страсть именно к Дондубу? Да нету никакого негатива, все это пустое :Smilie:  Тогда уж все темы почти тут надо закрывать :Smilie:  И всех участников на эшафот :Smilie: 




> Я правильно понимаю, что никаких особых разъяснений на этот счет нет, а есть лишь такое распределение последствий, передаваемое нам мудрецами?


Есть достаточно разъяснений о ценности человеческого рождения в Учении. И логически обосновано, что именно в человеческом теле, а не в теле муравья есть возможность встречи с Дхармой и практики. Я нисколько не умаляю ценности жизни любого существа. Но тяжесть преступления, которая возникает именно при преднамеренном и осознанном убийстве, с ощущением ненависти, выше, - это у меня не вызывает никаких сомнений. У многих людей есть естественное табу на убийство себе подобных. А муравьев и комаров они часто убивают незаметно для себя.

Чикатилло был больной психически человек. Много ли таких вокруг?

Ну, и зачем же опираться на Будду, если Ленина Вам вполне, как я понимаю, достаточно? :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> очень ложный и пафосный фильм. типа у них  специалисты дознаватели настолько святые что даже под угрозой ядерного взрыва в городе ребенка не тронут. ХА! ПОД УГРОЗОЙ ЯДЕРНОГО ВЗРЫВА Я ТРОНУ КОГО УГОДНО И КАК УГОДНО.


Даже ценой монашеских обетов?
Я б не делил людей на "наших" и "их". Вы можете к примеру можете представить Архата который пытает человека?-  я нет. Что бы я не сделал - а в прошлых жизнях точно был великим убийцей, палачом и садистом - всегда знаю что Учителя , Будда и Сангха никогда мне не ответят на это злом.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (29.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Закройте тему пожалуйста, очень много негатива, а кто еЁ поднял, и сам  не учавствует активно в заданом воросе, опросе это о чем говорит  ... имхо конечно, Вас Андрей уже даже не реально игнорить, пусть я в бане посижу, за переход, но Вы сплошной негативизм и вопросы у вас тупизной разлагаются ничего личного, но Ваше чванство (еели кто не знает термина из Шекспира приведу), тошнит короче, как и тема про соседа которого Вы затопили и много всего, я мужчин стараюсь ни по какой дороге не посылать, а здесь дорожка протоптана и плиз...


Надо ж чего на БФ только не напишут  :Smilie:

----------

Dorjela (02.12.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот тут про тяжесть есть, хоть Ламрим для некоторых не авторитет, но на мой взгляд разъяснено вполне по-буддийски :Smilie: 
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim25.html



> [Тяжесть зависит] от пяти [факторов].
> 
> Если взять, например, убиение, то тяжкое по помыслу совершается из-за трех "ядов".
> 
> Тяжкое по исполнению - когда радуются, ликуют, совершив, совершая или намереваясь совершить убиение; сами совершают его или других побуждают совершить и хвалят их за это; когда радуются, видя [других], совершающих подобное; совершают [убиение], долго помышляя о нем; когда постоянно предаются [убиению] и убивают сразу много [существ]; убивают, подвергнув жестоким пыткам; убивают, угрозами побудив к совершению недостойного поступка; когда убивают слабого, страдающего, нищего, стонущего жалобным голосом или плачевно молящего о пощаде.
> 
> Оно тяжко из-за отсутствия "противоядий" - когда пропускают целый день без всякой [религиозной] практики; не соблюдают Однодневного обета [в течение] полумесяца299 или восьмого, четырнадцатого и пятнадцатого [числа], не практикуют время от времени даяния, добродетелей, исповедания в [проступках], поклонов, [почтительного] вставания, складывания ладоней, благоговения и т.д.; не испытывают время от времени стыда и сильного раскаяния перед собой и другими; не достигают мирского избавления от страстей или прямого постижения Дхармы.300
> 
> [Убиение] тяжко из-за неправильных побуждений, когда убивают, исходя из взглядов, что [кровавые] жертвоприношения - это Дхарма; или когда убивают, опираясь на всевозможные неправильные воззрения, вроде того, что: "Поскольку Господь создал скот ради потребления в [пищу], то нет зла, хотя и убиваешь их".
> ...

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.10.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если этого не достаточно, то вот еще для размышлений:



> В "Антологии [Абхидхармы]" говорится:
> 
> "Знайте о [карме], ввергающей в счастливую и дурную участи, вследствие благих или неблагих деяний, и о карме завершающей.
> 
> Ввергающая - это та [карма], которая бросает [в рождение] созревший [плод пяти совокупностей личности].
> 
> Завершающая - это та, которая [заставляет] после рождения испытывать желаемое и нежелаемое".
> 
> ...............
> ...


http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim26.html

Что же касается позиции бодхисаттвы, то он ЛЮБОЕ СУЩЕСТВО уже воспринимает, как мать или ребенка, опираясь на понимание пустотности формы. И его действия и помыслы отличаются от действий и помыслов обычного существа самсары.

Мне это кажется вполне логичным. А также это полезно для понимания вообще тяжести убийства и его последствий. Хоть тема и о смертной казни, но ведь смертная казнь - это тоже убийство. Со многими участниками.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ура! Ура! Теперь я знаю как правильно разговаривать с охотниками.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Даже ценой монашеских обетов?
> Я б не делил людей на "наших" и "их". Вы можете к примеру можете представить Архата который пытает человека?-  я нет. Что бы я не сделал - а в прошлых жизнях точно был великим убийцей, палачом и садистом - всегда знаю что Учителя , Будда и Сангха никогда мне не ответят на это злом.


да. даже ценой обетов. что стоят мои обеты если есть возможность предотвратить взрыв и спасти множество жизней!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

То что Будда Дхарма и Сангха злом не ответят на то они и Три Драгоценности. должно же в мире быть хоть что то правильное

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> да. даже ценой обетов. что стоят мои обеты если есть возможность предотвратить взрыв и спасти множество жизней!


Может быть Вы не поняли так же как изначально не понял я, что речь идет о людях, уже находящихся в месте лишения свободы и огражденных от общества толстыми бетонными стенами?

----------


## Dondhup

Здесь вообще все круче - речь идет о пытках людей и на их глазах их жен и детей чтобы получить информацию для предотвращения теракта.

----------


## Топпер

> да. даже ценой обетов. что стоят мои обеты если есть возможность предотвратить взрыв и спасти множество жизней!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Если что, перед этим снимайте обеты. Тогда можно будет потом принять заново.

----------

Raudex (29.10.2010), Этэйла (29.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если что, перед этим снимайте обеты. Тогда можно будет потом принять заново.


Нет, Христос все-таки был в Индии

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Так хорошо рассуждать о тех, кто за бетонными стенами - практически абстрактно. Я тут только что чуть не задавила конкретную кошку, едучи с ребенком в машине. И на секунду была перед выбором - либо рискнуть собственной жизнью матери, которая нужна ребенку и жизнью самого ребенка, либо жизнью кошки.И нас было всего трое, - к счастью других людей рядом не было, а если б были?!! Но, думаю, я бы убилась бы точно, потому что на кошку просто физически наехать не могу, только если она сама бросится в колеса. И потом надо будет ее раненую спасать или что-то делать с трупом.

Но кошка оказалась умницей, и я оказалась умницей, мы с ней совместно разрулили ситуацию за доли секунды. Ни она, ни я не заметалась. И вот я всегда в такие моменты думаю о карме. И что будет, если все-таки придется кого-то убить или поспособствовать убийству?

Думаете, будет время снимать обеты? Будет время на раздумья? Как есть привычка в ментальном потоке, так и брякнемся, и мудрое наилучшее решение вряд ли засветит. Будь спок :Cry:  :Mad:

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, Христос все-таки был в Индии


Да мы и без Христа сами с

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> да. даже ценой обетов. что стоят мои обеты если есть возможность предотвратить взрыв и спасти множество жизней!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


вообще то в стране есть структуры которые этим и занимаются, почему бы вам лучше туда сразу и не пойти, вас  используют в соответствии с вашими намерениями. И когда нибудь вас вызовут на ковер и скажут: " Давали бодх обет спасти человечество, пожалуйста на амбразуру, ваша миссия заткнуть дырку в обществ карме и спасти все человечество." 

Здесь вас тоже не забудут. Будет форум имени Чуни-гены, ежегодные чтения памяти...., слеты пионеров с соревнованиями по преодолению общ кармы имени папы Чуна, диссертации, учение ЧуньГень, октябрята Чука и Гека.....

но похоже все это "романтика, романтика небесных колеров, нехитрая грамматика небитых школяров"
насколько я понимаю вы все уходите от мира и максимум что сможете сделать - это сжечь себя как будд. монах, хотя по речам здесь, не очень понятно, монах ли вы. Другие методы из буддизма вы похоже не готовы использовать или очень заботитесь максимум о своей карме?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я аж слезу от умиления пустил  :Smilie:   скажите а доска с золотыми буковками будет?


увы и ах друг мой таки вы правы. какой из меня монах. но тем более надо стать монахом. я видете ли очень дорожу своей кармой. 
но карма окружающтх мне не безразлична!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! как бы это странно не звучала

----------

Этэйла (29.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> но карма окружающтх мне не безразлична!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! как бы это странно не звучала


как известно многим был не безразличен например, Гитлер, но все покушения не удались, все же его карма не созрела для смерти тогда, а у покушавшихся благородных террористовы в основном созрела для смерти и не было у них силы так просто и легко вмешиваться в общественную карму через покушение на такую вроде одиозную личность (боже, тогда этих одиозных в политике было пруд пруди ). А у вас есть силы залезать в чужую карму и чтото менять, тем более у таких больших сообшеств как человечество коим предположим суждено погибнуть от атомного взрыва в силу накопленной кармы. Взрыв вы предотвратите но карма этих людей останется и притянет например смертельную мучительную болезнь.  Может вы сразу карму человечества почистите, тогда и на амбразуру бросаться не надо спасая от атомного взрыва. Славы конечно меньше будет но семья дети папочке радоваться будут, внуки лысину еще целовать будут, жена вдова цветочки на могилу будет приносить перетрудившемуся на почве кармы любимому монаху..

----------

Dondhup (30.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (30.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> я аж слезу от умиления пустил   скажите а доска с золотыми буковками будет?


ну ежели настаиваете то можно и золотом, только где же та улица где же тот дом, где мы досочку для вас прибиём?
 надо бы дом форума завести с именными досочками участников. можно и садик бодхисаттв с именными ступами на Поклонной горе, если уж храм там тормозит

правда я бы удержал вас от самоубийственных решений всех спасти в реале, это скорее будет действительно убийственное решение, а убийство я как то не приветствую, так что долгой вам жизни без неведения и прочих клеш.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

досочку сюда http://lotuslantern.net/  цветочков не забутьте.  и оркестр бы мне не помешал  :Smilie: 

а мне всех спасать и не надо. мне надо до кого дотянусь.

----------


## Топпер

> ну ежели настаиваете то можно и золотом, только где же та улица где же тот дом, где мы досочку для вас прибиём?
>  надо бы дом форума завести с именными досочками участников. можно и садик бодхисаттв с именными ступами на Поклонной горе, если уж храм там тормозит


Да! Да!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Кстати, разговор с Чунн Генном напомнил мне ситуацию когда удалось вроде спасти все человечество от массового убийства, несмотря на накопленную карму, что в данном случае скорее напоминало бы массовую казнь.

Как известно, ещё  в начале века  были предсказаны три мировые войны, две из них произошли, третья должна была произойти где-то в году 84.

Перед этим Далай-лама ездил по всему свету и наказал читать тексты 21 Таре, что и делалось в частности и в Бурятии в дацане. (В других буддийских странах возможно что-то еще читалось), судя по всему ситуация рассосалась и массового убийства не произошло. 

Что наталкивает на мысль, что данную дискуссию возможно было бы завершить позитивом для участников и испросив совета у компетентных лам=ринпоче, кои во множестве приезжают в Россию читать какие-то тексты для подобного же исправления криминальной ситуации по крайней мере в данной стране. 

Понятно что индивидуальными усилиями это не исправить, но если включать целенаправленно эти практики в практику многих будд общин, то возможно ситуацию можно улучшить, если не исправить. В конце концов в этой стране живем мы, наши многочисленные родственники и возможно и мы сами еще не раз переродимся здесь же, да и вообще есть и другие живые существа,  коих мы постоянно упоминаем в начале наших практик.

Возможно мы свою инд карму слегка обезопасим, спасаясь под бананами на Шриланке или под вишнями в цвету в Япониях и Кореях, но приехав обратно в Россию мы опять вкушаем свою частичку общественную кармы и вполне можем быть прихлопнутыми Васей из соседнего подъезда, коему просто не понравится наш слишком умиротворенный вид с нездешим загаром.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Что то я совсем не понял и запутался. друг скажи мне все это без алегорий и притч. попроще как для дебилов. не переживай не обижусь  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Практикуя в линии тхеравада и соблюдая обеты Вы сможете достигнуть Архатсва и давая наставления ученикам,  спасти навсегда людей от страданий. Это несравнимо больше чем пытками выбить из террориста признания где он установил бомбы.

----------

Raudex (31.10.2010), Нея (02.12.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

О! благодарю за перевод

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Что то я совсем не понял и запутался. друг скажи мне все это без алегорий и притч. попроще как для дебилов. не переживай не обижусь


Относительно вашего варианта понимания Дондуб, то  позвольте не согласиться. Насколько я понимаю, Архат все же ставит себе цель инд. спасение, точнее, успокоение в конечной нирване. Развитие 5 мудростей не входит в его задачи равно как практика бодхисаттовской мысли подобной царю, перевозчику и пастуху. 
Правда, несколько иной вариант мы видим на примере архата времен Шакйамуни Бакулы ринпоче, который был одним из 16 архатов, давших обет Шакьямуни курировать определенные сферы живых существ и поскольку в его сферу влияния входили северные страны, в частности, Монголия и Россия, то он  приезжал в Россию (в частности) и давал тантрийские посвящения. То есть едва ли его уже можно было назвать просто архатом. Приезжал, кстати, как официальное лицо, в частности как представитель индийского парламента, если мне не изменяет память и в последние годы, по-моему, был послом Индии в Монголии, что давало возможность долгого пребывания в Монголии. Да и по некоторым разговорам вроде неслучайно приезжал в ключевые  моменты российской (советской) истории, что определялось его ви`дением ситуации в СССР.  Более подробно данные моменты едва ли кто будет открыто излагать, если и знает.
Данное его положение в предшествующем рождении и деятельность (с виду неприметные деяния) предполагает занятие тантрийской практикой и не безразличие к общественной карме вверенной ему территории, из чего возникает естественный вывод, что  у него были соответствующие правомощности этим заниматься, чего не может дать практика обычного тхеравадина или дзенского монаха, если вернуться к пожеланиям и возможностям Чунн Генна, как дзенского практикующего в отношении  спасения всего человечества в случае возникновения глобальных угроз. Деяние в РЕАЛЬНОСТИ предполагает  соответствующую адекватную этой РЕАЛЬНОСТИ  мудрость и правомощность или по крайней мере введения в процесс корректирующих векторов, как было сделано на его плане ДЛ в преддверии третьей мировой войны.

кстати, в отношении трех мировых войн высказывался и Лубсан Сандан еще до 1914года, сказав что третью мировую войну предотвратят некие йоги и на землю будет сыпаться оружие кое превратится в камни (насколько вспоминается по пересказам).  Возможно, третья мировая рассосалась, преподнеся какие-то глобальные катастрофы в виде мировых климатич. изменений, примерно как нашу накопленную  не благую карму мы можем в результате практики испытать только в виде страшных снов. Who knows?, как вопрошали в таких случаях в Ригведах.

----------


## Этэйла

> Практикуя в линии тхеравада и соблюдая обеты Вы сможете достигнуть Архатсва и давая наставления ученикам,  спасти навсегда людей от страданий. Это несравнимо больше чем пытками выбить из террориста признания где он установил бомбы.


Но для того чтоб ты дожил хотя бы до того момента, чтоб практиковать в осознаном возрасте, кто-то должен со всем этим бороться, а также оберегать общество т.е. разновозрастных людей, которые потом встретятся с Дхармой или помогут другим с ней встретится...

----------


## Pavel

> Но для того чтоб ты дожил хотя бы до того момента, чтоб практиковать в осознаном возрасте, кто-то должен со всем этим бороться, а также оберегать общество т.е. разновозрастных людей, которые потом встретятся с Дхармой или помогут другим с ней встретится...


Так вот и пусть этим (обереганием общества) занимается "кто-то" (не я), кто ниже уровнем понимания и от кого пользы меньше, ибо никого не спасает окончательно - отговаривать его (от его повседневного труда) никто не станет....  :Smilie:  

Вот вопрос только остается, если Петя, низкий духом и умом, спас Дундупа для того, чтобы тот в свою очередь спас окончательно Федю, то кто же все-таки спас Федю? И вопрос этот зависает именно по причине не понимания, что живет этот "несравнимо больше спасающий" лишь по причине существования огромного числа "несравнимо меньше спасающих", огромного числа их "будничных", "маленьких", "ежедневных" спасений всех дундупов в этой Вселенной.

----------

Dorjela (02.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (11.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.11.2010), Этэйла (01.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Относительно вашего варианта понимания Дондуб, то позвольте не согласиться. Насколько я понимаю, Архат все же ставит себе цель инд. спасение, точнее, успокоение в конечной нирване. Развитие 5 мудростей не входит в его задачи равно как практика бодхисаттовской мысли подобной царю, перевозчику и пастуху. "
Спасибо, я в курсе. Но когда что то пишешь хорошо учитывать кому это пишешь  :Smilie: 
Поскольку человек готовиться стать тхеравадинским монахом я использовал тот пример который ему ближе. 

Если говорить с позиции Махаяны, то Архат обладает большими любовью и состраданием но не такими как Бодхисаттва.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Вот и да-то, когда наканец свою ...кто-нить поднимит и сделает шаги, прежде чем других осуждать и оскорблять и рубить топором, терпение, конечно это замечательно, но... буддизм это класно, пусть тебя сначало воспримут как учителя, и тапор твой воспримут и все остальное, хорош заморачивать и самому заморачиватся, извини что грубовато отписалась.

----------

Dorjela (02.12.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Эьейла, после того как Вы меня публично оскорбили и не извинились, я решил на Ваши сообщения больше не реагировать.

----------


## Этэйла

Андрей, *публично извини!*
Попробуй критику в свой адрес, воспринимать без амбиц иозно))), я не оскорбляю тебя, просто покусываю, но любя, тыж знаешь...
Давай без обид, я ушла из темы, чтоб ты так не реагировал, еще раз *извини!*

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Дорогая Этейла, извинения приняты. На мой взгляд это была не критика. Да ладно. Лучше вообще воздерживаться от личностных оценок и обсуждать кон6цепции.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вот кстати из другой темы к вопросу опреступности и реальных делах, кои могут быть сделаны при адекватной практике. по сути дела прекращены массовые убийства кои всегда возникают в таких случаяхhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16338&page=2
_В Аге был большой лама который предотвратил стычку еще не состоявшуюся за много лет. Он ехал по степи и вдруг остановился и помочился, сказав что пусть не будет здесь плохого. Потом во времена революции на том месте встретились два войска белые и красные, постояли напротив друг друга и просто разошлись в разные стороны._
большое спасибо Доржику за эти истории и ответ тем кто считает гэлугпу отстоем, коя никому не интересна

----------

Dondhup (02.11.2010), Pema Sonam (01.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (02.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Практикуя в линии тхеравада и соблюдая обеты Вы сможете достигнуть Архатсва и давая наставления ученикам,  спасти навсегда людей от страданий. Это несравнимо больше чем пытками выбить из террориста признания где он установил бомбы.


А вдруг лучше выбить пытками из террориста признания где он установил бомбы? И тем более несравнимо это более чем хорошо. Спасение жизней многих людей, что может быть лучше.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (12.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А вдруг он не скажет?

----------


## Dondhup

Или вдруг он не террорист. Я вот не могу представить чтоб кто то из Учителей пытал террориста.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы видели фильмы со Стивеном Сигалом, он там очень недружелюбно разбирается с врагами, попросту убивает их. И его опознали как наставника Тубдена Дордже кажется, жившего в 19 веке в Тибете. Что было подтверждено Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой. Опознал его Панор ринпоче, увидев фильм с ним или фото. Он сказал этот человек тот- то тот -то. То что он показывает в кино, это имхо хороший стиль. Сдохни тварь, как-то слышал.

----------


## Zom

Какие всё-таки некоторые буддисты поверхностные ...

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.11.2010), Доржик (12.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Плюс для общества: угроза применения смертной казни (или ПЗ) сдерживает количество убийств на более низком уровне


Вроде бы последние социологические исследования показали, что уровень преступности снижается не от жестокости наказания, а от неотвратимости.

----------

Марина В (01.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ... расскажите кого и как убивает Ваджракилая, а главное что в итоге.


Ментальный образ самого практикующего, основу его эго. Так я понимаю.

----------

Dondhup (02.12.2010), Neroli (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Думаю, общество должно брать на себя расходы по длительному (или даже пожизненному) содержанию в изоляции даже крайних злодеев.
Во-первых, из-за возможности судебной ошибки: например, до поимки хрестоматийно известного Чакотилло по обвинению в его преступлениях был расстрелян другой человек.
Во-вторых, - просто потому что не следует до окончания его кармического срока лишать  человека его "драгоценного тела - основы свобод и условий". Всякие понимания могут наступить у человека пока он живет, и очень важно, чтобы они произошли именно в том же рождении, в котором были совершены преступления.

----------

Dondhup (02.12.2010), Neroli (01.12.2010), Леонид Ш (02.12.2010), Марина В (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------

